# Wege von der Kategorie des Eckerlochstiegs



## heinbloed100 (22. April 2007)

Moin!

Bin noch nicht seit allzulanger Zeit im Harz unterwegs. Natürlich bin ich deshalb auf der Suche nach neuen Trails. Das anspruchsvollste was ich da bisher gefunden habe ist der Eckerlochstieg. Allerdings ist das bisher auch der einzige Weg, den ich entdeckt habe und der so schön verblockt ist. Kennt ihr noch mehr  Wege im Harz, die auf ähnlichem Niveau liegen?


----------



## harz-micha (23. April 2007)

Ja, der Magdeburger Weg von Torfhaus bergab. 

Pass immer schön auf die Wanderer auf! Sinnvoll ist es dann zu fahren, wenn sie gerade nicht unterwegs sind (früh am morgen, später abends).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axel-m (24. April 2007)

hallo

bitte beachten das der magdeburger weg noch gesperrt ist!!
so wie es scheint werden die kleineren wege im nationalpark auch nicht
so schnell geräumt!
ist ja auch eine möglichkeit uns aus dem wald zu bekommen :-(
auch der märchenweg ist wegen windbruch kaum fahrbar!

mfg axel


----------



## michi220573 (24. April 2007)

Direkt am südlichen Ortsrand von Schierke gibt es die Mäuseklippen - die heißen doch so, oder? (hab gerade keine Karte zur Hand). Dort führen drei Trails bergab nach Schierke, die meines Wissens genauso verblockt sind. Diese sind aber doch deutlich kürzer als das Eckerloch. Kannst von dort aus dann gleich rechts abbiegen und durch's Elends- oder Bodetal nach Elend fahren. Die Mäuseklippe lässt sich gut vom Wurmberg aus erreichen, indem Du den Wurmbergstieg nimmst. Insgesamt ergibt das eine fast durchgehende Abfahrt. Sehr fluffig. Man kann aber auch vom Braunlager Weg Richtung Schierke fahren und so diese Trails erreichen.


----------



## el Lingo (24. April 2007)

Die Kästeklippen sind sehr schön und in meiner Galerie gibts Bilder von einem Supertrail kurz vor den Schienen der Brockenbahn. Also unterhalb des Goetheweges. Mehr verblockt geht nur am Gardasee.


----------



## heinbloed100 (24. April 2007)

Wegen dem Lago frage ich ja!  Pfingsten geht's da hin und der Rest der mitfährt ist eine Ecke fitter; muss also trainieren...
Den Magdeburger Weg bin ich schonmal gefahren. Solange man sich vernünftig verhält, sind die Wandere normalerweise ja kein Problem. Ansonsten danke für die Tipps! Da habe ich jetzt am langen Wochenende was zum ausprobieren.


----------



## anna 92 (24. April 2007)

ist die ilse abfahrt frei?von der stempelbuche bis ilsenau?


----------



## Zonker0815 (25. April 2007)

Ich komme zwar aus dem Harz, bin aber immer an Trails aus der Region interessiert, die ich noch nicht kenne. Es ist aber immer ein wenig schwierig nachzuvollziehen wo die Trails starten bzw. langführen. Vielleicht könntet Ihr ja mal zusätzlich zu den "schriftlichen" Beschreibungen, mal z.B. die Trails als Google-Earth-Format oder irgendeinem anderen Format (GPX) hier mit posten, damit man die in eine Kartensoftware laden kann.
Als Beispiel mal der Trail von der Käste nach Romkerhall als Anhang im KML-Fomart (für Google-Earth).


----------



## ILJA (26. April 2007)

hui, wie macht man solche pfade in Google-earth? dachte das geht nur mit sooner pro-extra-sonstewas-version?


----------



## _torsten_ (26. April 2007)

ILJA schrieb:


> hui, wie macht man solche pfade in Google-earth? dachte das geht nur mit sooner pro-extra-sonstewas-version?


... und wie liest man die ein?


----------



## Zonker0815 (26. April 2007)

Einlesen kannst man Sie, indem Du die Datei in Google-Earth einfach über "Datei -> öffnen" lädst, oder halt doppelt anklickts. 
Erstellen kannst Du Sie über das Pfad-Werkzeug in Google-Earth.
Ich habe es allerdings mit Magicmaps erstellt und dort als GPX exportiert. Die GPX-Datei kann man über den gleichen Menüpunkt in Google-Earth wieder importieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zonker0815 (27. April 2007)

Hier habe ich noch einen Streckenvorschlag, ist aber nicht super verblockt, aber wie ich finde sehr spassig: Vom Eckersprung - Eckerquerung (Achtung Abzweig schwer zu ersehen) - Pionierweg bis Eckertalsperre - Louisenbank - Richtung Molkenhaus von dort an der Rudolfklippe vorbei Richtung Radauer Wasserfall und abschliessend ein sehr flowiger Trail bis nach Bad Harzburg. Allerdings bin ich dieses Jahr den Teil vom Eckersprung bis zur Talsperre noch nicht gefahren, daher weiss ich nicht wieviel Bäume dort quer liegen.
Genaue Strecke als Anlage für Google-Earth.


----------



## heinbloed100 (29. April 2007)

War gestern wieder im Eckerlochstieg unterwegs und hab dann nochmal geschaut, ob ich die Trails an der Mauseklippe finde. Bin in Schierke an der "Alten Schmiede" vorbei und dann hoch. Dort geht es direkt eine Treppe hoch, an ein paar Gasthäsuern vorbei und dann in den Wald. Auf dem Weg zu diesem Felsblock (Mauseklippe) liegen zwar ein paar Steine rum, aber mit dem Eckerlochstieg hatte das eher wenig zu tun. Wahrscheinlich hab ich die richtigen Trails da nicht gefunden. Wo sollen die denn genau abgehen?
Man könnte für die Beschreibung der Wege ja auch diese Singletrail-Skala benutzen. Dem Eckerlochstieg würde ich da wohl S2, stellenweise S3 verpassen. Das was da zu den Mauseklippen gestern hoch ging, war eher S0, stellenweise S1.


----------



## flyingscot (30. April 2007)

Kurz zum Verständnis:

Ist hier der Eckernlochstieg von ganz oben gemeint (also von der Teerstraße zum Brocken) oder vom Bahnparallelweg (aus Schierke kommend).

Ich bin gestern nämlich oben losgefahren (also vom Teerweg und nicht wie früher vom Bahnparallelweg), und denke mal, dass der obere Abschnitt fast durchgängig S3 sein dürfte. Trial-Techniken und jeder Millimeter Federweg machen die Sache einfacher.

Aber zurück zur Frage, es gibt da in der Tat noch einige nette Trails für Geniesser:
- Höllenstieg, Einstieg in der Nähe der Werningröder Skihütte an der Brockenstraße (paar hundert Meter den Glashüttenweg runter und dann links). Ok, nicht ganz so verblockt aber steiler, der hat schon fast Flow...
- Ahrensklint, Pfarrstieg (nördlich von Schierke) Niveau ungefähr Eckernlochstieg ab Bahnparallelweg
- Grenzklippe, ist nur mist hinzukommen, da man einen ziemlich verblockten Weg hochtrialen/schieben/tragen muss.
- Achtermannstor, schön verblockt, hab ich länger nicht gefahren
- Eckernsprung, leichter und flowig, aber meist nass und matschig (Quellwiesen der Ecker)
- Steinerne Renne auf der Ostseite, stellenweise extrem schwer, bisher nur getragen da zu nass

CU Immo!


----------



## heinbloed100 (30. April 2007)

Beim Eckerlochstieg meine ich schon von ganz oben, also beginnend bei der geteerten Brockenstrasse. Am Stück hab ich den auch noch nicht gepackt, aber ich arbeite daran!  Zumindest hab ich alle Stellen schonmal einzeln gepackt und das ist mir ohne Umsetzen gelungen. An der Umsetztechnik muss ich noch weiter feilen, weil es damit eine Ecke leichter wird.
Vielleicht stapel ich teilweise mit den S-Graden etwas tief, weil ich eine zeitlang regelmäßig mit ziemlichen Experten unterwegs war.
@flyingscot: Ich glaube wir verstehen uns, was die Wege anbetrifft!   Wäre nett, wenn du bei deinen Vorschlägen noch die S-Grade dazubasteln könntest.


----------



## flyingscot (30. April 2007)

Das mit der Einstufung ist immer etwas schwierig.

Also Höllenstieg, Grenzklippen und Achtermannshöhe würde ich mal mit S2 bis S3- bewerten, wobei ich den Achtermann das letzte mal vor einem Jahr gesehen hatte und damals noch kaum "Enduro-Erfahrungen" hatte. Ich wollte den Trail eigentlich gestern auch noch fahren, hatte aber einige Konzentrationsschwierigkeiten nach dem Eckernlochtrail (und nach 1700hm ...). Da habe ich die geplante Tour verkürzt. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Achtermann könnte auch leichter sein.

Eckernsprung ist S2 und schön flowig, nur bei den Holzbrücken aufpassen (genau wie bei den Grenzklippen) die können EXTREM glitschig sein, aktuell aber wohl nicht. Lässt sich gut mit dem Trail am Westufer es Eckernstausee kombinieren (S0-S1).

Steinerne Renne ist S2 mit einigen S3-Stellen, wenn ich mich richtig entsinne kurz nach dem Einstieg auch ziemlich steil auf Grundgestein, nicht ganz ungefährlich. Von Flow keine Spur. Ich fands echt nervig, da durch die damalige Witterung die Steine nass waren und fast alles getragen werden musste...

Eine echte S4-Stelle ist mir im Harz bisher nicht untergekommen, aber wahrscheinlich muss man Vertrider sein um überhaupt zu erkennen, dass man da oder dort mit dem Rad runter will...

Noch eine Sache: ich war gerade über Ostern eine Woche am Gardasee und hab dort auch einige kernige Trails gefahren. Am Gardasee hat man eigentlich dauernd mit losem Schotter zu kämpfen, sowas gibts im Harz nicht. Man hat also irgendwie ganz andere Schwierigkeiten.

CU Immo!


----------



## heinbloed100 (30. April 2007)

Sehr schön! Vielen Dank für die Einstufung!
Am Gardasee war ich schon zweimal, das ist wirklich noch eine andere Liga. Aber da ich eh ziemlich aus der Übung bin (konditionell und fahrtechnisch), ist sowas wie im Harz schon ziemlich optimal, um mal wieder warm zu werden. Am Lago findet man ja schon relativ schnell S4-S5... Da muss man schonmal vorbereitet sein, und wenn es nur zum Runtertragen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (30. April 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Die Kästeklippen sind sehr schön und in meiner Galerie gibts Bilder von einem Supertrail kurz vor den Schienen der Brockenbahn. Also unterhalb des Goetheweges. Mehr verblockt geht nur am Gardasee.



hmm... vielleicht habe ich die feine Ironie da irgendwie überlesen, aber genau um diesen "Supertrail" geht es im Titel dieses Threads, es handelt sich um den Eckernlochstieg. Gute Bilder... auch von der Treppe im Eckernsprung-Trail, wobei die Brücke danach meist so superglitschig ist, dass ich einmal fast im Bach gelandet bin


----------



## flyingscot (30. April 2007)

heinbloed100 schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Vielen Dank für die Einstufung!
> Am Lago findet man ja schon relativ schnell S4-S5... Da muss man schonmal vorbereitet sein, und wenn es nur zum Runtertragen ist.



Ich war alleine am Gardasee unterwegs und hab daher etwas mehr Vorsicht walten lassen "als üblich" (teilweise Fullface und Safety Jacket). Die Stellen, die ich umtragen habe, waren selten extrem schwer nur häufig saugefährlich, da liegt man halt schnell 100 Meter tiefer im Bachlauf... solche Probleme hat man Harz nicht.


----------



## flyingscot (30. April 2007)

Hab gerade mal zwei Bilder hochgeladen vom Eckernloch und vom Höllenstieg...


----------



## ILJA (1. Mai 2007)

ist aber ein flacheres stück vom höllenstieg. Im mittleren teil gibts doch schon stellen, an denen man etwas weiter rutscht wenn man hinfällt^^.
Wo kommt man eigentlich beim Eckerlochstieg letztenendes raus? Mich reizt es ja mal da mit meinem DHler runter zu gurken, nur ist die an-und abfahrt mit 20kg+Ausrüstung und 44-32 auch nich ohne^^.



heinbloed100 schrieb:


> War gestern wieder im Eckerlochstieg unterwegs und hab dann nochmal geschaut, ob ich die Trails an der Mauseklippe finde. Bin in Schierke an der "Alten Schmiede" vorbei und dann hoch. Dort geht es direkt eine Treppe hoch, an ein paar Gasthäsuern vorbei und dann in den Wald. Auf dem Weg zu diesem Felsblock (Mauseklippe) liegen zwar ein paar Steine rum, aber mit dem Eckerlochstieg hatte das eher wenig zu tun. Wahrscheinlich hab ich die richtigen Trails da nicht gefunden. Wo sollen die denn genau abgehen?



Also das ist nich ein Trail, das sind glaube 3 oder 4 die mehr oder weniger parallel den berg runter gehen
Hier mal das Areal: http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...5853,10.662961&spn=0.009311,0.019956&t=h&om=1
Auf der map ist 2mal die Straße "Barenberg" zu sehen. Die südliche davon ist ein langgezogener parkplatz bzw holzabladeplatz. Von da aus gehen dann die Wege in den Wald (bergauf). Sehr zu emfpehlen ist allerdings die Wege von oben anzufahren, da dies relativ einfach über Forstwege geht. Man fährt dann knapp an den Schnarcherklippen vorbei (auf der map unten rechts zu sehen, etwea 100 meter nord-östlich von dem "knick" in der forststraße, welche unten aus dem bild rausläuft)...


----------



## flyingscot (1. Mai 2007)

ILJA schrieb:


> ist aber ein flacheres stück vom höllenstieg. Im mittleren teil gibts doch schon stellen, an denen man etwas weiter rutscht wenn man hinfällt^^.
> Wo kommt man eigentlich beim Eckerlochstieg letztenendes raus? Mich reizt es ja mal da mit meinem DHler runter zu gurken, nur ist die an-und abfahrt mit 20kg+Ausrüstung und 44-32 auch nich ohne^^.



Ja, der Höllenstieg scheint auf dem Bild recht flach zu sein, ist aber nur eine optische Täuschung, das ist schon im steilen Stück aufgenommen. Das kommt beim fotografieren immer davon, wenn man nach oben oder nach unten fotografiert (Effekt der stürzenden Linien).

Der Eckerlochstieg kreuzt insgesamt zweimal die Brockenstraße (die Asphaltstraße) und endet dann auch auf ihr. Ist sicher ein mords Spaß da mit nem Big Bike runterzudengeln, dann aber besser werktags... die Geschwindigkeit ist dann ja schon höher. Wäre schade, wenn irgendjemand darauf aufmerksam wird, dass der Trail ja gar nicht für "Fahrradfahrer" gesperrt ist. die 20kg+ da hochzukurbel ist denke ich machbar... die Steigung ist ja auf der Brockenstraße nur moderat (7-10%).

Mit nem "langsamen" Enduro/Freerider bekommt man von den Wanderer mehr mitleidige Kommentare. Ich wurde noch nie angefeindet.


----------



## ILJA (1. Mai 2007)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Ja, der Höllenstieg scheint auf dem Bild recht flach zu sein, ist aber nur eine optische Täuschung, das ist schon im steilen Stück aufgenommen. Das kommt beim fotografieren immer davon, wenn man nach oben oder nach unten fotografiert (Effekt der stürzenden Linien).
> 
> Der Eckerlochstieg kreuzt insgesamt zweimal die Brockenstraße (die Asphaltstraße) und endet dann auch auf ihr. Ist sicher ein mords Spaß da mit nem Big Bike runterzudengeln, dann aber besser werktags... die Geschwindigkeit ist dann ja schon höher. Wäre schade, wenn irgendjemand darauf aufmerksam wird, dass der Trail ja gar nicht für "Fahrradfahrer" gesperrt ist. die 20kg+ da hochzukurbel ist denke ich machbar... die Steigung ist ja auf der Brockenstraße nur moderat (7-10%).
> 
> Mit nem "langsamen" Enduro/Freerider bekommt man von den Wanderer mehr mitleidige Kommentare. Ich wurde noch nie angefeindet.



jop, gerade wegen der frequentierung fragte ich...wenn ich da hochmache, dann auf alle fälle so, dass ich grad noch so im hellen zuhause (wernigerode) ankomme. Nur wenn ich erstmal unten in Schierke bin muss ich ja nochma ne ganze runde hochstrampeln^^.


----------



## heinbloed100 (1. Mai 2007)

ILJA schrieb:


> Also das ist nich ein Trail, das sind glaube 3 oder 4 die mehr oder weniger parallel den berg runter gehen
> Hier mal das Areal: http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...5853,10.662961&spn=0.009311,0.019956&t=h&om=1
> Auf der map ist 2mal die Straße "Barenberg" zu sehen. Die südliche davon ist ein langgezogener parkplatz bzw holzabladeplatz. Von da aus gehen dann die Wege in den Wald (bergauf). Sehr zu emfpehlen ist allerdings die Wege von oben anzufahren, da dies relativ einfach über Forstwege geht. Man fährt dann knapp an den Schnarcherklippen vorbei (auf der map unten rechts zu sehen, etwea 100 meter nord-östlich von dem "knick" in der forststraße, welche unten aus dem bild rausläuft)...



Dann hab ich wohl zumindest einen von den Trails hochgeschoben. Bin da an dem Parkplatz vorbeigekommen. Ist dann aber wohl eher ein schneller Downhill als eine technisch anspruchsvolle Strecke.
Würde übrigens für den Eckerlochstieg auch einen FF und Protektoren empfehlen.


----------



## michi220573 (1. Mai 2007)

Ich hab leider keinen Kartenausschnitt für die Mäuseklippen. Sicher sind diese Trails nicht so krass wie der obere Teil des Eckerloches, aber immerhin. Und mit dem Start auf dem Wurmberg ergibt sich eine lange Abfahrt fast ohne Gegenanstieg. Die folgende Beschreibung habe ich den im Nationalpark Hochharz an diversen Kreuzungen aufgestellten Karten entnommen:

Wurmberg kurz Richtung Braunlage abfahren und sofort östlich herum Richtung Skischanze zum Grenzweg - Wurmbergstieg bis zum Gelben Weg - Gestellweg - Mäuseklippe oder Schnarcherklippen - Zickzack ins Elendstal und entlang der Kalten Bode nach Elend.

Technisch anspruchsvoller ist der gesamte Hohnekamm. Leider kommt man hier kaum ohne zu schieben hoch. Zu empfehlen wäre ein Einstieg vom Forstmeister-Seitz- oder Scheffelweg aus nordwestlicher Richtung, weil dort der Uphill am kürzesten ist und man auf dem Hohnekamm am längsten bergab trialen kann. Als Abfahrt von dort kenne ich nur den Trail zum Trudenstein oder den eben erwähnten Uphill bergab zurück. Den Moorstieg und den Beerenstieg habe ich noch nicht probiert.

Sehr technisch-flowig, aber eben auch nicht so fies wie das Eckerloch, finde ich einen nicht bezeichneten Trail vom Schubenstein zur Lorenzbrücke. Man steigt dazu kurz in den Kaiserweg ein, folgt diesem aber nicht bergab, obwohl er auch sehr schön trialig ist, sondern fährt geradeaus weiter etwa ostwärts. Man kann diesen Trail auch am Dreieckigen Pfahl beginnen, dort den Kaiserweg nehmen und eben beim Schubenstein rechts abbiegen.

Richtig schwierig ist noch die nördlichere Abfahrt von der Großen Zeterklippe.


----------



## heinbloed100 (1. Mai 2007)

Hochschieben oder Tragen ist mir eigentlich wurscht. Gehört halt dazu und wenn es dann was Anständiges zum Runterfahren gibt, nehme ich das auch gerne in Kauf.
Danke michi! Gibt wieder ein paar mehr Punkte auf meiner Liste, die abgearbeitet werden müssen.


----------



## flyingscot (1. Mai 2007)

michi220573 schrieb:


> Technisch anspruchsvoller ist der gesamte Hohnekamm. Leider kommt man hier kaum ohne zu schieben hoch. Zu empfehlen wäre ein Einstieg vom Forstmeister-Seitz- oder Scheffelweg aus nordwestlicher Richtung, weil dort der Uphill am kürzesten ist und man auf dem Hohnekamm am längsten bergab trialen kann. Als Abfahrt von dort kenne ich nur den Trail zum Trudenstein oder den eben erwähnten Uphill bergab zurück. Den Moorstieg und den Beerenstieg habe ich noch nicht probiert.



Stimmt, den Moorstieg und den Beerenstieg wollte ich auch schon mal ausprobieren. Ich wollte einmal über die Höllenklippe und Landsmannsklippe den Treppenstieg runter. Da habe ich aber den Abzweig vom Grenzklippentrail nicht gefunden und bin auf dem Scheffelweg gelandet... war aber auch ein super Trail. 
Kennst du den obigen Abzweig vielleicht? Gibts den überhaupt oder lügt da meine Karte (KVplan Brocken 1:25000).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (1. Mai 2007)

Beerenstieg ist Geil, wenn Ihr unten auf den Hauptweg kommt rechts und dann nicht voll durchziehen in Richtung ehemaliger Skihang sondern aufpassen und wieder links einsteigen. Unten landet Ihr auf einer Waldautobahn wo es dann weiter zur Steinerenden Rinne rollt. Gesamt: Kategorie Endlos.   

checkb


----------



## nonem (2. Mai 2007)

War am Wochenende im Harz unterwegs! 
Der Höllenstieg ist schon extrem klasse, allerdings liegen dort vor allem im oberen Drittel sehr viel Bäume auf der "Fahrbahn". 
Der Magdeburger Weg ist auch voller Bäume und "eigentlich" noch gesperrt, also für dieses Jahr noch nicht empfehlenswert. Wie ist eigentlich der Dammgraben wenn man am Ende des Magdeburger Wegs weiter nach Altenau fährt? Sind den nicht weitergefahren da wir wieder nach Bad Harzburg zurück mussten und es schon recht spät wurde.


----------



## nonem (15. Mai 2007)

immer raus mit den feinen Trails im Harz, wär mal ganz gut nen Thread zu haben wo möglichst viele Trails beschrieben und bewertet werden...


----------



## checkb (15. Mai 2007)

nonem schrieb:


> immer raus mit den feinen Trails im Harz, wär mal ganz gut nen Thread zu haben wo möglichst viele Trails beschrieben und bewertet werden...



Bist doch Berliner klinke Dich einfach mal mit ein wenn die Berliner Harzlocal's den Har(t)z rocken. Touraufrufe findest Du im Berliner Forum. 

Mann muss ja nicht immer alles öffentlich bequatschen. 

checkb

*BEIM BROCKEN ROCKEN IST NOCH EIN PLATZ FREI, DA WIRD DEN GANZEN TAG ÜBER TRAILS GEQUATSCHT UND AUCH GEFAHREN.*


----------



## nonem (15. Mai 2007)

bin nur noch teilzeitberliner, die woche über bin ich beruflich in Braunschweig. da bietet es sich an auch mal nach Feierabend den ein oder anderen Stieg zu rocken


----------



## anna 92 (21. Mai 2007)

Der dammgraben ist fast frei. Kann man fahren.


----------



## anna 92 (1. Juni 2007)

stieglitzecke bis gr. wehr südlich von altenau geht ein schöner, schneller dh.
fängt erst recht lahm an.....würde sagen so ähnlich vom steilcheitsgrad wie der 2-te teit vom höllenstieg, aber garnicht verblockt sondern viele wurzeln und grober schotter.viel spass !!


----------



## lysol (9. Juni 2007)

Also ich finde die Idee mit den .kmz-Files für Google Earth sehr gut. Man könnte wenn jeder seine Lieblingstrails "absteckt" und kurz beschreibt evtl noch mit Foto versieht schnell eine übersichtliche Traildatenbank aufbauen. Im Moment ist es ja so das gerade für die nicht ortskundigen, die Begriffe der Örtlichkeiten eher nichtsagend sind schwer zu finden.
Es ist ja möglich in die Beschreibung eines Pfades bei Google Earth html-Code und somit auch Bilder einzufügen, sowie die Farbe festzulegen (man müsste sich natürlich einigen welche Farbe für welchen Schwierigkeitsgrad, evtl mit der Singltrailskala als Bewertungskala). Das die Ganzen Files könnten dann als Sticky zusammengefasst den Benutzern einfach zu Verfügung gestellt werden. Evtl. könnte man auch den aktuellen Zustand des Trails aufgrund von Benutzerinformationen immer mal updaten. Ich bin auch ab und zu im Harz unterwegs und finde es jedesmal mühsam mir aus diversen Threads und wagen beschreibungen ein mögliche Route zusammen zustellen. Was haltet ihr davon? GE ist dafür wie gemacht.

Gruss
Lysol


----------



## Skywalker_sz (4. September 2007)

Mal so ne doofe Frage.

Ist der Eckerlochstieg (FR Passagen) jetzt für Radfahrer freigegeben oder noch nicht? Also nicht ob man da fahren kann oder nicht sondern ob ich dort fahren darf. Nicht das ich meine Rad + Protektor + FF hoch fahre/schiebe und oben ein Ranger steht und mich nicht runterlässt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heinbloed100 (4. September 2007)

Frag nicht, fahr einfach! 
Du kennst doch sicherlich die Geschichte mit den 2,5m, oder? ...


----------



## Skywalker_sz (5. September 2007)

Jo das ist mir bekannt !


----------



## heinbloed100 (5. September 2007)

Gut, dann weisst du ja was ich gemeint habe... 
Vor zwei Wochen war ich am Wochenende mal dort (ausnahmsweise zu Fuß) und da wäre es mit biken dort sehr schlecht gewesen, weil es komplett mit Wanderern überlaufen war. So schlimm hab ich das da noch nie erlebt.


----------



## Skywalker_sz (6. September 2007)

Wir haben schwere Räder die rollen auch über Wanderer *SPASS*

Ne wir hatten wenn dann vor unter der Woche den Brocken mal hochzuschieben und dann den Eckerlochstieg runterzumachen.


----------



## heinbloed100 (6. September 2007)

Ja, schon, aber das verkrustete Blut geht immer so schlecht aus dem Profil raus...  
Unter der Woche dürfte kein Problem sein, aber am besten direkt den Weg selber hochschieben/-tragen, dann sieht man gleich worauf man sich einlässt, falls ihr den noch nicht kennt.  Von unten sieht es ja immer schlimmer aus, als es ist.


----------



## Skywalker_sz (8. September 2007)

Mein Rad wiegt 18kg das schieb ich da nicht hoch..... Bin den Weg aber schon eimal runtergelaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heinbloed100 (8. September 2007)

Stell dich mal nicht so mädchenhaft an!  Mein Kiste wiegt auch irgendwas zwischen 18-19kg... Dat geht allet! Optimales Training für den nächsten Gardasee-Hochtrageurlaub.


----------



## ILJA (8. September 2007)

Skywalker_sz schrieb:


> Mal so ne doofe Frage.
> Ist der Eckerlochstieg (FR Passagen) jetzt fÃ¼r Radfahrer freigegeben oder noch nicht? Also nicht ob man da fahren kann oder nicht sondern ob ich dort fahren darf. Nicht das ich meine Rad + Protektor + FF hoch fahre/schiebe und oben ein Ranger steht und mich nicht runterlÃ¤sst....



"Biken ist in Wald, Feld und Flur nur auf âgeeigneten Wegenâ erlaubt" (Â§ 4 FFOG Sachsen-Anhalt)
--> also ein Freifahrtschein fÃ¼r alle Wege, da "wir" ja so ziemlich Ã¼berall hinunter kommen, solange man denn ein "geeignetes Fahrrad" hat. Es sei denn bestimmte Wege sind speziell gekennzeichnet (z.B. Goetheweg).
Mich haben da ab und an ein paar Wanderer zugepflaumt, dass ich da nicht langfahren darf (Wohlgemerkt, als ich hochGESCHOBEN habe^^),waren bestimmt die Neider aus nem 3-Meter-Regel-Bundesland Einmal hat bei einer Wandergruppe der Letzte zum Vorletzten gesagt "Die wollten mir nich glauben, dass hier nen Radfahrer kommt" - Auch nich schlecht  Es kÃ¶nnte hÃ¶chstens sein, dass es im NP-Hochharz extra Regelungen gibt, aber das wÃ¤re eigentlich auch schwachsinnig, da die "Wege nicht verlassen-Regel" ja ausreicht. Zumal man auÃerhalb der StoÃzeiten nahezu Null Wanderpublikum hat. Eng wirds hier im Wald eh nie.

(Meine bevorzugte Wegstrecke ist:
Von Wernigerode bis zum Brockenbett hochkurbeln (in 2h mit dem 20kg DHler auf nem 42er Blatt^^), dann die ersten zwei StÃ¼cken vom HÃ¶llenstieg fahren, dann Richtung SÃ¼den hoch zu den Leistenkippen, Beerenstieg bis zum ende, dann auf der ForststraÃe (oberer Hohneweg) nen paar 100m nach Norden bis zum kurzen aber knackigen Weg am Karlshaus/Ottofels vorbei. Nun noch ein kleiner Trail, auf welchem man hinter dem Gasthaus-Steinerne-Renne rauskommt, am Gasthaus und an den Renneklippen vorbei um dann nach Rechts auf einen kleinen Trail der parallel zu einem FlÃ¼sschen verlÃ¤uft bis runter nach Wernigerode, alles in allem knappe 4h unterwegs und ne Menge SpaÃ  )


----------



## michi220573 (9. Oktober 2007)

Könnte mir jemand bitte kurz beschreiben, wie ich am besten in den Magdeburger Weg einsteige, wenn ich von der Lorenzbrücke über Kaiserweg und Schubenstein zum Torfhaus fahre und nach dem Magdeburger Weg über den Märchenweg zum Oderteich will? Wäre es ggf. sinnvoll, das Torfhaus nördlich zu umfahren und den Magdeburger Weg von Westen aus zu bezwingen? Mein Kartenmaterial reicht leider nicht aus, um den kompletten Magdeburger Weg ausreichend genau darzustellen. Auch scheint mir der Weg in beiden Richtungen sowohl bergauf als auch bergab zu führen. Dankeschön im Voraus


----------



## schlaffi (24. Oktober 2007)

Hi Ilia wüde gerne mal deine BEVORZUGTE Strecke mitfahren wann fährst du wieder ????


----------



## ILJA (24. Oktober 2007)

hui, jetzt ist erstmal winterpause... ich hab zwar keine probleme damit bei solchen witterungen zu fahren (oben wahrscheinlich schon bodenfrost, ab und an ma n bisserl schnee), aber diese wege sind da leider garnicht für geeignet, d.h. soviel wie saugefährlich! (da bei Trockenheit auch schon mehr als "nicht ohne").


----------



## mhedder (9. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen und alles gute für das Jahr 2008 wünsche ich allen Bikern hier im Forum,

habe diesen Thread recht begeistert durchgelesen. Bin die letzten Jahre einige male im Harz (meist Westharz) unterwegs gewesen und würde evtl. gerne für dieses Jahr härtere Trails wie den Eckerlochstieg in Angriff nehmen. 

Meint Ihr der Eckerlochstieg ist mit nem Allmountain-Fully (120mm Federweg) machbar oder sind da zu viele Stellen drin, die nur mit nem großen Drop bewältigt werden können? 
Rein technisch würde ich mich persönlich als Fortgeschritten einstufen (Versetzen von Rädern sind z.B. kein Problem).

Gruß Marc


----------



## heinbloed100 (9. Januar 2008)

Dann kannste fahren. Sind ab und zu ein paar höhere Stufen drin, aber Droppen braucht man da nicht bzw. ist wegen zu wenig Platz auch nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## mhedder (9. Januar 2008)

Super, danke für die erfreuliche Bootschaft  

somit steht der Eckerlochstieg für mich dieses Jahr ganz oben auf der Liste der Harz-Trails...

Gruß Marc


----------



## Fatal Error (21. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

für mich steht seit diesem Beitrag auch der Eckerlochstieg dieses jahr an!!!

Wer genauso neugierig ist, kann Ihn hier schon mal vorab komplett am Rechner abfahren....sieht schön heftig aus....   

http://www.raymond-faure.com/Brocken/Brocken_Eckerloch/brocken-eckerloch.html

Gruss
Alex


----------



## heinbloed100 (5. April 2008)

Damit das hier nicht komplett einschläft, habe ich mal einige Trails in einer *.kmz-Datei für Gugel Öhrs zusammengefasst. Darin sind teils Wege enthalten, die hier schon gepostet wurden. Falls das jemanden stört, möge er sich bei mir melden. Ansonsten habe ich eine Einschätzung der Singletrailskala eingefügt. Da die Wege auf den Satelliten-Bildern nicht immer genau zu erkennen sind, sind die Angaben nicht immer genau (insbesondere dann, wenn die Verbindungspunkte weit auseinander liegen, habe ich eher geraten...  ).
Teils habe ich mir die Wege selber rausgesucht, teils habe ich sie aus Tipps aus diesem Thread heraus gefahren. An dieser Stelle nochmals vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zonker0815 (5. April 2008)

Sehr schön, das das jemand mal die Mühe gemacht hat alles zusammenzufassen. Passt auch soweit alles. Nur einen Trail hast "Eckerloch - Bad Harzburg genannt". Du hast aber sicher den Eckersprung gemeint.

Ich habe auch noch ein paar Trails mit beizusteuern. Soll ich dir die mal zukommen lassen, das Du die mal mit einfügen kannst?


----------



## heinbloed100 (5. April 2008)

Der war nicht von mir  .
Klar, schick mal, vielleicht geht das per pm. Sonst halt E-Mail.


----------



## heinbloed100 (6. April 2008)

Mit der Überbeanspruchung hast du natürlich recht. Ganz so große Sorgen mache ich mir da aber nicht. Ich lehne mich jetzt mal aus dem Fenster und behaupte ganz frech, dass der durchschnittliche Biker S0 beherrscht, S1 noch fahren kann und sich bei S2 schon die Cleats platt läuft...


----------



## heinbloed100 (6. April 2008)

Kann mir den Eckerlochstieg bei Schnee gerade nicht so wirklich vorstellen. Bist du oben kurz unterhalb des Goethewegs von der Brockenstraße aus da eingestiegen?
Wurmbergstieg kenne ich noch gar nicht und Steinerne Renne bin ich bisher nur so einen kleinen Trail gefahren, der dann über eine Brücke zu dem Gasthaus führt.


----------



## heinbloed100 (6. April 2008)

Sieht ja mal gar nicht schlecht aus, wobei das so aussieht, als sei es überwiegend eher eine Wanderung bei der halt das Bike dabei ist.   
Und jetzt wo du es sagst: Es könnte wirklich eine S4-Passage im Harz geben!  Habe die Stelle aber gar nicht mehr so genau im Kopf, weiß nur, dass es da eine sehr trickreiche Treppe mit scharfer Kurve gab...


----------



## mhedder (6. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

@heinbloed100: Super, klasse Arbeit. Das nenne ich Einsatz  

Kann vieleicht jemand den "Matthias-Schmidt Trail" in die Kart mit einfügen? Das wäre ich super. Habe letztes Jahr mal kurz nach dem Einstieg gesucht aber leider nicht gefunden. Der Trail geht wohl etwas unterhalb der Hankühnenburg bergab Richtung Sieber.

Gruß Marc


----------



## Zonker0815 (6. April 2008)

Der Einstieg ist an einer Schutzhütte ganz in der Nähe eines Fernmeldemasten oberhalb von Sieber. Ist auf den meisten Karten drauf. Aber vielleicht postet "heinbloed" ja bald eine aktualisierte Version.


----------



## bodo bagger (6. April 2008)

in anbetracht der aktuellen ereignisse im deister (streckenabriss durch forst) sollten wir eventuell darauf verzichten, hier weiterhin in öffentlich form die besten trails im harz zu posten. ich weiss aus berufener quelle, dass seitens der forstverwaltungen hier teilweise mitgelesen wird und deren meinung in entsprechende gesetze mit einfließt (z.b. novellierung thüringer waldgesetz).

von daher wäre es eventuell intellegenter im mom. erst mal auf weitere trailpostings zu verzichten.


----------



## heinbloed100 (6. April 2008)

Du hast eigentlich recht. Eigentlich wollte ich aus meinem ersten Post schon die Trails wieder entfernen, aber leider kann ich den Beitrag nicht mehr editieren.
Ich bin gerne dazu bereit, die Trails weiter einzupflegen. Wer allerdings die Dinger dann für GE haben will, muss mir halt eine PM schicken. Dann hält sich das etwas im Rahmen. Man kann es ja auch so handhaben, dass nur derjenige die Trails bekommt, der selber was beigetragen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (7. April 2008)

Finde ich Quatsch nicht mehr über Trails zu reden. Wir bauen keine Strecken im Wald sondern benutzen öffentliche Wege, also was machen wir falsch? Ich halte die Regeln ein, Bremse nicht wie eine Wildsau und hinterlasse keine Spuren in der Natur in Form von Dreck etc.. Mit Wanderern hatte ich im Harz noch nie Probleme, da ich Rücksicht nehme und nicht wie eine Wildsau an den Leuten vorbeiknalle. Ein gutes Beispiel ist der Goetheweg, da wird geschoben auch wenn man das Teil fahren könnte. Gesetze werden wir mit unser Schweigen nicht verhindern können. Wichtig wird es wenn Gesetze kommen, den Widerstand zu organisieren.  

Wir sind Nutzer des Harzes, wie die Wanderer und die Harvester, jeder auf seine Art und Weise.

Gute Nacht, checkb


----------



## bodo bagger (7. April 2008)

checkb schrieb:


> Finde ich Quatsch nicht mehr über Trails zu reden. Wir bauen keine Strecken im Wald sondern benutzen öffentliche Wege, also was machen wir falsch? Ich halte die Regeln ein, Bremse nicht wie eine Wildsau und hinterlasse keine Spuren in der Natur in Form von Dreck etc.. Mit Wanderern hatte ich im Harz noch nie Probleme, da ich Rücksicht nehme und nicht wie eine Wildsau an den Leuten vorbeiknalle. Ein gutes Beispiel ist der Goetheweg, da wird geschoben auch wenn man das Teil fahren könnte. Gesetze werden wir mit unser Schweigen nicht verhindern können. Wichtig wird es wenn Gesetze kommen, den Widerstand zu organisieren.
> 
> Wir sind Nutzer des Harzes, wie die Wanderer und die Harvester, jeder auf seine Art und Weise.
> 
> Gute Nacht, checkb



geht ja auch in erster linie nicht darum, das darüber reden einzudämmen. leider ist es aber so, dass durch foren wie dieses auch sehr viel hirnloses volk angesprochen wird. im deister waren die anfänge ähnlich dem hier, bis dann irgendwann die duldung durch den forst weg war, als jemand von einem stollenmundloch bretter enfernte und diese zum bau eines drops verwendete. 
afaik kann mann sich auf ziemlich alle leute und deren gesunden menschenverstand, die hier bisher im thread gepostet haben velassen, aber leider hat man die streubreite der infos nicht unter kontrolle.

ich persönlich hätte auch noch zwei sehr schöne trails zum besten zu geben, wobei ich dies nur über pm tun werde.


----------



## mhedder (7. April 2008)

> Finde ich Quatsch nicht mehr über Trails zu reden. Wir bauen keine Strecken im Wald sondern benutzen öffentliche Wege, also was machen wir falsch? Ich halte die Regeln ein, Bremse nicht wie eine Wildsau und hinterlasse keine Spuren in der Natur in Form von Dreck etc.. Mit Wanderern hatte ich im Harz noch nie Probleme, da ich Rücksicht nehme und nicht wie eine Wildsau an den Leuten vorbeiknalle. Ein gutes Beispiel ist der Goetheweg, da wird geschoben auch wenn man das Teil fahren könnte. Gesetze werden wir mit unser Schweigen nicht verhindern können. Wichtig wird es wenn Gesetze kommen, den Widerstand zu organisieren.
> 
> Wir sind Nutzer des Harzes, wie die Wanderer und die Harvester, jeder auf seine Art und Weise.
> 
> Gute Nacht, checkb



Prinzipiell gebe ich checkb hier vollkommen recht, kann aber auch die Bedenken von bodo bagger durchaus verstehen. Das Problem besteht sicher nicht in dem erhöhten Aufkommen an Bikern auf den genannten Trails, sondern eher darin, dass ein paar wenige Irren, die sonst ohnehin zu faul wären selbst mal Ausschau nach Trails zu halten, das ganze mit Aktionen wie im im deister kaputt machen. Und dann heißt es bei den entsprechenden Behörden wiedermal: Die Biker machen die ganze Natur kaputt.  Traurig aber wahr.

Evtl. ist die Lösung per PM doch die richtige und ein Moderator kann das *.kmz file aus dem ersten Post entfernen.

Gruß Marc


----------



## checkb (7. April 2008)

So gefällt mir die Diskussion und ick denke wir wissen wovon wir reden.  Lasst uns weiter über Trails labern und Spass haben im Harz auf den wirklich schönen Rumpelwegen. 

CX: Tourismus entwickelt sich und Zielgruppen mit Kaufkraft sind erwünscht. Unsere Zielgruppe ist nicht schlecht wenn man sich Kaufkraft und Mobilität anschaut. Dazu kommt wir sind Pflegeleicht und mit der vorhandenen Struktur zufrieden, kein Bau von Super Erlebnisbädern etc..

checkb


----------



## micha2 (7. April 2008)

Hi,

> Unsere Zielgruppe ist nicht schlecht wenn man sich Kaufkraft und Mobilität anschaut. 

Sicher, Kaufkraft ist theoretisch vorhanden. Aber der typische MTBer lässt nicht viel Geld in Schierke. Er kommt morgens, hat seine eigene Verpflegung dabei und fährt abends wieder nach Hause, ohne in Schierke zu übernachten.

Gruss
Michael

P.S. Und das einzige was er wirklich bezahlen muss ist der Parkplatz.


----------



## michi220573 (7. April 2008)

Es gibt aber auch Leute wie mich, die in Schierke übernachten. Wie ich aber letzten Herbst erneut feststellen musste, sind wir Biker in einer derartigen Unterzahl, dass der Tourismus wirklich nicht auf uns wartet. Ich warte noch auf einen Trail-Tag im Harz, an dem die Wanderer auf allen Trails ausgesperrt sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (7. April 2008)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> > Unsere Zielgruppe ist nicht schlecht wenn man sich Kaufkraft und Mobilität anschaut.
> 
> ...



Sehe ich anders. Grob überschlagen haben die mir bekannten Leute aus dem IBC in 2007 ca. 500 Übernachtungen im Oberharz erbracht. Wenn ich durchschnittlich 20,00 Euro + sehr gering gerechnete 10,00 Euro vor Ort Verzehr rechne, komme ich auf 35,00 Euro pro Tag. Ich denke das ist ein guter Batzen der da liegengelassen wurde. Ich rede hier hauptsächlich vom Berliner IBC Forum und das sind auf die Masse der MTBler im Harz bestimmt nicht mal 2%.

checkb


----------



## checkb (7. April 2008)

michi220573 schrieb:


> Ich warte noch auf einen Trail-Tag im Harz, an dem die Wanderer auf allen Trails ausgesperrt sind.



Und dann? Sorry, das ist genau der Schwachsinn den ich nicht mehr hören kann. Wanderer vs. Biker -> Jäger vs. Biker usw. ich könnte :kotz: 

checkb


----------



## michi220573 (7. April 2008)

Dass das von mir nicht ernst gemeint war, dürfte klar sein, oder?


----------



## mhedder (7. April 2008)

Ich denke die Kaufkraft von Bikern (wie die hier im Forum Anwesenden) liegt nicht unter oder über der eines Wanderers gleichen Alters. Klar gibt es unter den Wanderer eher auch einen hohen Anteil von Leuten mit höherem Alter, die es etwas ruhiger angehen lassen, und dadurch evtl. in den Ortschaften mehr konsumieren. Das hat meiner Meinung aber nix mit Unterschied zwischen Wanderer und Biker zu tun, sondern eher etwas mit dem Altersdurchschnitt der Fraktionen. 
Evtl. braucht es im Harz einfach noch ein paar Jahre bis der Tourismus stärker auf die Zielgruppe "Biker" eingeht.

Zum Thema "Biker versus Wanderer" kann ich nur sagen, dass ich im Harz noch nie Probleme mit Wanderern hatte. Im Gegenteil sogar. Die meisten freuen sich sogar wenn sie sehen wie man solche Wege mit einem Zweirad bewerkstelligen kann.  
Ein "Trail-Tag" nur für Biker wäre ganz sicher nicht der richtige Weg !

Gruß Marc


----------



## checkb (7. April 2008)

michi220573 schrieb:


> Dass das von mir nicht ernst gemeint war, dürfte klar sein, oder?



Dann schreibe nicht solchen Schwachsinn, solche Kommentare kann man auch falsch verstehen. Sorry, für die Belehrung bin kein Lehrer.  

checkb


----------



## bodo bagger (7. April 2008)

mhedder schrieb:


> Ich denke die Kaufkraft von Bikern (wie die hier im Forum Anwesenden) liegt nicht unter oder über der eines Wanderers gleichen Alters. Klar gibt es unter den Wanderer eher auch einen hohen Anteil von Leuten mit höherem Alter, die es etwas ruhiger angehen lassen, und dadurch evtl. in den Ortschaften mehr konsumieren. Das hat meiner Meinung aber nix mit Unterschied zwischen Wanderer und Biker zu tun, sondern eher etwas mit dem Altersdurchschnitt der Fraktionen.
> Evtl. braucht es im Harz einfach noch ein paar Jahre bis der Tourismus stärker auf die Zielgruppe "Biker" eingeht.
> 
> Zum Thema "Biker versus Wanderer" kann ich nur sagen, dass ich im Harz noch nie Probleme mit Wanderern hatte. Im Gegenteil sogar. Die meisten freuen sich sogar wenn sie sehen wie man solche Wege mit einem Zweirad bewerkstelligen kann.
> ...



na ja ich denke mal im bereich der alpinen mtb disziplinen wie fr, trailriding, dh tut sich schon sehr viel, einfach weil die liftbetreiber darauf angewiesen sind, ihre fahrgeschäfte über den sommer höher auszulasten um das winterrisiko abzumildern. aus diesem grund wird ja nun auch in braunlage der park gebaut. von der akzeptanz der mtb´er im harz kann man sich eigentlich nicht beschweren. sicher ist schirke da ein ausnahmefall, obwohl auch die schierker endlich begreifen, dass man nur von sauberer luft und ein paar greisen wanderern nicht leben kann. gerade mit der volksbank arena harz hat man ja ein recht ausgedehntes, wenn auch sehr waldautobahnlastiges wegenetz. wer sich auskennt, kenn auch die trails, die teilweise parallel dazu verlaufen.


----------



## michi220573 (7. April 2008)

Bei unserem letzten Versuch, das Eckerloch von ganz oben zu bezwingen, haben wir nach 50 m abgebrochen, da angesichts der Wandererhorden an kein Durchkommen zu denken war. Darum werden wir nächstes Mal auf einen frühen Morgen an einem Wochentag ausweichen, was für uns Zureisende nicht ganz einfach ist. Aber da haben wir keine Wahl. Und jetzt ist es wieder gut mit dem Thema "Trail-Tag". Wäre ja auch utopisch.


----------



## checkb (7. April 2008)

> wer sich auskennt, kenn auch die trails, die teilweise parallel dazu verlaufen.


  

checkb


----------



## michi220573 (7. April 2008)

checkb schrieb:


> Dann schreibe nicht solchen Schwachsinn, solche Kommentare kann man auch falsch verstehen. Sorry, für die Belehrung bin kein Lehrer.
> 
> checkb



Ich werde künftig mehr Smileys verwenden.


----------



## checkb (7. April 2008)

> Oder mal mit nem Harvester da lang zu fahren.



Das wäre eine sehr spannende Aktion, der ich gerne beiwohnen würde. 

checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heinbloed100 (7. April 2008)

Hab mich an einen Moderator gewandt, der freundlicherweise meinen etwas zu schnell hier reingehämmerten Anhang wieder gelöscht hat.
Wer jetzt die aktuellste Version haben möchte, schreibt mir am besten eine E-Mail, da man per PM anscheinend keine Anhänge versenden kann.

@bodo bagger: An deinen Trails wäre ich auch interessiert. Dürfen die mit in die *.kmz-Datei aufgenommen werden oder möchtest du das lieber nicht?


----------



## bodo bagger (7. April 2008)

heinbloed100 schrieb:


> Hab mich an einen Moderator gewandt, der freundlicherweise meinen etwas zu schnell hier reingehämmerten Anhang wieder gelöscht hat.
> Wer jetzt die aktuellste Version haben möchte, schreibt mir am besten eine E-Mail, da man per PM anscheinend keine Anhänge versenden kann.
> 
> @bodo bagger: An deinen Trails wäre ich auch interessiert. Dürfen die mit in die *.kmz-Datei aufgenommen werden oder möchtest du das lieber nicht?



geht klar mit den trails... nur muss ich selber erst mal auf der karte schauen, wie der genaue verlauf ist....


----------



## nonem (8. Mai 2008)

@heinbloed100
hab dir ne pm gesendet.

Morgen gehts wieder ab auf die heiligen Pfade. Wird bestimmt voller Wandersleute sein über Pfingsten, oder?
Bis dann


----------



## nonem (13. Mai 2008)

checkb schrieb:


> Beerenstieg ist Geil, wenn Ihr unten auf den Hauptweg kommt rechts und dann nicht voll durchziehen in Richtung ehemaliger Skihang sondern aufpassen und wieder links einsteigen. Unten landet Ihr auf einer Waldautobahn wo es dann weiter zur Steinerenden Rinne rollt. Gesamt: Kategorie Endlos.
> 
> checkb


war am WE wieder im Harz unterwegs und wollte mal ein paar mir unbekannte Pfade ausprobieren. Sind den Pfarrstieg ab Ahrensklint runter. Das Teil is mit das Beste was ich rund um Schierke kenne!
Den Beerenstieg wollten wir dann auch noch probieren sind allerdings auf der Skipiste gelandet, haben also dummerweise den beschriebenen Abzweig verpasst. Muss man da was beachten.
So sind wir die Skipiste wieder zum Hohnekamm hoch und dann über Moorstieg und Ahrensklint zurück nach Schierke


----------



## checkb (14. Mai 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Moorstieg die Bretter fahrbar?



ja


----------



## toschi (14. Mai 2008)

so schön trocken wie es die Tage ist fetzt das bestimmt richtig


----------



## nonem (14. Mai 2008)

Moorstieg ist schon lustig, unten allerdings nen bisschen flach. Die Bretter (Nortshore-Elemente ) sind auch echt lustig. Wie gehts nun beim Beerenstieg nach dem ersten Teil weiter. Sind nur auf einer Rüttelpiste über die Skipiste und wieder hoch zum Hohnekamm. Links war da nix zu sehen von einen Einstieg...


----------



## toschi (14. Mai 2008)

mit ein wenig mehr Aufmerksamkeit hättet Ihr ihn schon gefunden, seid ja schließlich dran vorbeigerauscht. Ich hab hier auch schon gelesen wo es weitergeht  .


----------



## checkb (14. Mai 2008)

> Links war da nix zu sehen von einen Einstieg...



Da hilft nur Fielmann.  

checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nonem (14. Mai 2008)

toschi schrieb:


> mit ein wenig mehr Aufmerksamkeit hättet Ihr ihn schon gefunden, seid ja schließlich dran vorbeigerauscht. Ich hab hier auch schon gelesen wo es weitergeht  .


schade, naja nächstes mal werde ich es schon finden...


----------



## checkb (15. Mai 2008)

nonem schrieb:


> schade, naja nächstes mal werde ich es schon finden...



Ganz sicher.   Mann darf nach dem ersten Teil nicht so Adrenalienvoll sein und auf der Ruckelpiste vorbeirauschen. Ist mir bzw. uns beim 1 x auch passiert. 

checkb


----------



## toschi (15. Mai 2008)

Schade, ich finde gerad das Foto von Proper und Hobbes nicht welches den DropIN zum Beerenstieg abbildet  , da kann man ja gut erkenne wo es weitergeht  .


----------



## nonem (15. Mai 2008)

toschi schrieb:


> Schade, ich finde gerad das Foto von Proper und Hobbes nicht welches den DropIN zum Beerenstieg abbildet  , da kann man ja gut erkenne wo es weitergeht  .


na dann such mal weiter


----------



## RaD (15. Mai 2008)

Kurz hinter dem Skihang links rein wäre auch noch ein Trail gewesen...


----------



## toschi (15. Mai 2008)

Der bis zur Schutzhütte bzw. daran vorbei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtim (15. Mai 2008)

RaD schrieb:


> Kurz hinter dem Skihang links rein wäre auch noch ein Trail gewesen...



 könnte sich um den bärenstieg handeln ,von der bärenklippe zum trudenstein...........


----------



## RaD (16. Mai 2008)

toschi schrieb:


> Der bis zur Schutzhütte bzw. daran vorbei?



Da geht es durch eine alte Bobbahn oder ähnliches runter zum Forsthaus,ist auch ausgeschildert.Flowiger Singletrail mit Waldboden,ein paar Wurzel,nichts wildes.Schutzhütte kann sein,keine Zeit mir Details zu merken


----------



## timtim (16. Mai 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Gibt keinen Bärenstieg im Harz, höchstens in Bad Lauterberg.




 In einem ungemütlichen Durcheinander aus Schneematsch und Schneeresten startete ich in Richtung Trudenstein. Ungefähr bei Überquerung des Wormkegrabens griff der Frost, und der Schnee blieb auch auf den Bäumen liegen. Am Trudestein konnte ich dann die Schneeschuhe anlegen, und ich stieg auf *dem Bärenstieg zur Leistenklippe* hinauf. In der Schutzhütte an der Leistenklippe machte ich eine Pause, während draußen ein richtiger kleiner Schneesturm tobte. Es folgte der Abstieg hinunter zum


http://www.jenses-welt.de/Tourenbuch.php?TOURID=270


----------



## toschi (16. Mai 2008)

@RaD
Musst Du mir mal zeigen, vielleicht am WE?


----------



## RaD (16. Mai 2008)

toschi schrieb:


> @RaD
> Musst Du mir mal zeigen, vielleicht am WE?



Kann ich dir gern mal zeigen,ob es schon dieses WE klappt weiß ich noch nicht.

Übrigens heißt der Weg Beerenstieg.Beere wie Him-,Blau-,Heidel-,Brom- und Erdbeere.
Nicht wie Eis-,Braun-,Schwarz,Schad- oder Problembär.


----------



## timtim (17. Mai 2008)

@rad
beerenstieg ist beerenstieg und bärenstieg ist bärenstieg ,ersterer nördlich der leistenklippe,zweiterer südlich der leistenklippe.
harzer verwirrtaktik halt 
mit besten grüßen


----------



## toschi (17. Mai 2008)

@Tim2
so hatte ich das auch im Hinterkopf, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ich weis das RaD sich gut auskennt deshalb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, suchen wir den Bäääääärenstieg am nächsten Wochenende 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruss toschi


----------



## timtim (17. Mai 2008)

toschi schrieb:


> @Tim2
> so hatte ich das auch im Hinterkopf, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ich weis das RaD sich gut auskennt deshalb
> 
> 
> ...



bereit wenn sie es sind


----------



## cx-fahrer (17. Mai 2008)

Sonntag 10 Uhr ab Schierke?


----------



## timtim (17. Mai 2008)

yes sir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (17. Mai 2008)

Die Herren Singletrailfahrer,

um welchen Sonntag geht es?

checkb


----------



## toschi (17. Mai 2008)

sonntag den 25.


----------



## RaD (19. Mai 2008)

timtim schrieb:


> @rad
> beerenstieg ist beerenstieg und bärenstieg ist bärenstieg ,ersterer nördlich der leistenklippe,zweiterer südlich der leistenklippe.
> harzer verwirrtaktik halt
> mit besten grüßen



Hmmm,da bin ich jetzt auch etwas irritiert.Meinst du den Weg südlich der Leistenklippen vom Trudenstein aus hoch zu den(Achtung,jetzt kommt's Bärenklippen?
Könnte damit als Bärenstieg qualifiziert sein ist aber glaube ich namenlos...? 
Hilft nichts,da muss man wohl mal nachschauen.
Habe ich da was von 25.05 gelesen?
Wo und wann ist Start?


----------



## Thalor (19. Mai 2008)

RaD schrieb:


> Wo und wann ist Start?





cx-fahrer schrieb:


> Sonntag 10 Uhr ab Schierke?



*klugscheiss*

Ist in einem der ab-BS-Autos noch Platz?


----------



## Thalor (19. Mai 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> beim Kotzekocher


Klingt interessant - ist das das örtliche 5-Sterne Lokal?


----------



## toschi (19. Mai 2008)

Irgendwie kam das Wort -scheide- in dem Namen vor, wie immer man das jetzt auch deuten mag .

Kategorie Eckerlochstieg, hmm, eigentlich wollte ich ne Eisdielenrunde für die Schwucken beim BR abstecken, aber das kann man ja miteinander verbinden (oder später mal machen), da soll es doch noch so eine Rinne aus Stahl geben, die würde ja auch auf dem Weg liegen . Klingt interessant, also Sonntag 10 Uhr Start beim Kotzekocher, ich bin dann schon da, denke Tim2 ist auch schon Samstag anwesend.

@cx
da lieg ich ja jetzt völlig daneben, dachte gegenüber der DJH


----------



## RaD (19. Mai 2008)

Thalor schrieb:


> Ist in einem der ab-BS-Autos noch Platz?


Ein Plätzchen hätten ich noch anzubieten.
Dating bitte per Mail,PN oder halt Mittwoch


----------



## timtim (19. Mai 2008)

@toschi, wenn der cx jetzt die sonntagsplanung durcheinanderwirft sollten wir der einfachheit halber samstag und sonntag wechseln ?dürfte doch kein problem sein.......
oder wir fahren (tragen)samstag doch da hoch wie gehabt,machen zur zufriedenheit aller zwei drei pics von den wegweisern ab der bärenklippe und könnten dann die ursprünglich geplante sonntagsrunde mit cx und co.
bestreiten............was sagt ihr ?
tim²


----------



## timtim (19. Mai 2008)

wir wollten deine sonntagstour mitfahren und am samstag unter anderem das"mysterium" aufklären  ......laut planung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (19. Mai 2008)

Wie war noch gleich die Planung 
Habs nicht mehr auf dem Schirm, muss ich jetzt zwei Seiten zurück?


----------



## timtim (19. Mai 2008)

toschi schrieb:


> Wie war noch gleich die Planung
> Habs nicht mehr auf dem Schirm, muss ich jetzt zwei Seiten zurück?


alles wie gehabt toschi


----------



## timtim (19. Mai 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> PS aber vielleicht ist da auf dem Wegweiser unten auch nix - dann müsst ihr die Eingeborenen befragen.




ich bin ja nicht ganz grundlos so hartnäckig. da ich herrentag von der leistenklippe kommend an der bärenklippe vorbei dort runter bin......zum trudenstein.
war meiner meinung nach erst später ,ca. ab bärenklippe als besagter stieg benannt........


----------



## Thalor (19. Mai 2008)

Ich würde sagen dieser Thread wurde nach allen Regeln der Kunst ge-hijacked  
Aber zumindest die Tips auf der ersten Seite haben mal ne ordentliche Tour ergeben! - Also Dank an die "Spender".

@RaD:
Sie haben Post!


----------



## heinbloed100 (19. Mai 2008)

So, hier mal zurück zum Thema!  
Bin gestern mal der Trail von der Ahrendsklippe runter Richtung Romkerhalle gefahren, der dann auf den Jägerstieg trifft. Sehr feines Teil! Unten ist der zwar nur so S0-S1, dafür oben schön S2-S3 mit sogar einer S4-Stelle drin. War alles noch schön feucht und Steine und Wurzeln waren rutschig, so dass das Ding nochmal etwas anspruchsvoller wurde. Leider lagen ab und zu nochmal ein paar Baumstämme im Weg, ich glaube, man muss da mal aufräumen...  
Den Thread hier könnte übrigens auch mal ein Mod etwas aufräumen. Hallo Mod!


----------



## toschi (19. Mai 2008)

heinbloed100 schrieb:


> ... Den Thread hier könnte übrigens auch mal ein Mod etwas aufräumen. Hallo Mod!


Nix da aufräumen, nächste Woche kommen mal ein paar Pics zum lustigen Trailraten und dann wird zurückgeführt .

Ah, Du bist den direkten Weg gefahren, tja, drei Bäume konnt ich letztes WE alleine wegräumen, die anderen drei waren mir zu schwer, da muss ich mal das Fichtenmoped mitnehmen. Die S4 würde ich als unfahrbar ansehen, geradeaus könnte man ja dropen aber in der Spitzkehre ein 80cm Absatz , da geht gar nix, es sei denn Du bist ein Fuchs in Trialtechnik und hast ein SL Bike. Die lange Variante gefällt mir persönlich aber besser, da ist immerhin Flow drin und die Kehren sind auch nicht zu verachten .

Gruss toschi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatal Error (20. Mai 2008)

Letzten Mittwoch unterhalb des Brockens:

älterer Biker: "Wo wollt Ihr denn hin?" 
wir: "Eckerlochstieg" 
älterer Biker: "Da könnt Ihr net runter fahren, da fahren noch nicht mal die Freeliner!"  

Es ging aber doch, besser als gedacht (ab Bahnparallelweg), so daß wir uns jetzt offiziel FREELINER nennen dürfen    

GRuss
Alex


----------



## michi220573 (20. Mai 2008)

Wir waren am WE im Harz unterwegs. Am Samstag wurden wir von einem Ranger noch am Ortsausgang Schierke (Brockenstraße bergauf) ungefragt darauf hingewiesen, dass die Eckerlöcher für Biker verboten wären. Auf die Frage, ob das oben am Einstieg durch ein Schild gekennzeichnet wäre, meinte er "Wenn ich Euch das sage, dann ist das auch so. Und außerdem sind meine Kollegen unterwegs und kassieren ab." Um 18:30 Uhr war dann bis ganz unten kein einziger Mensch mehr zu sehen. Traumhaft.

Weiter vorn in diesem Thread war glaube ich mal von dem Trail neben der Wurmbergschanze die Rede - sehr sehr schön.

Wir haben uns auch am Magdeburger Weg versucht. Leider war der einzige Tipp, der mir vorab gegeben wurde, der, nach dem Magdeburger Weg dem Dammgraben weiter zu folgen. Leider erwies sich das als ausgesprochen fade und brachte unnötig viele Kilo- und Höhenmeter auf dem Rückweg nach Torfhaus. Vielleicht kann mir doch noch jemand einen Ratschlag geben, wie weit es sich lohnt, dem Magdeburger Weg zu folgen bzw. ob es statt dem Dammgraben im Anschluss an den Magdeburger Weg noch einen weiteren richtigen Trail gibt. Oder habe ich einfach einen Abzweig verpasst


----------



## toschi (20. Mai 2008)

michi220573 schrieb:


> ...Leider war der einzige Tipp, der mir vorab gegeben wurde, der, nach dem Magdeburger Weg dem Dammgraben weiter zu folgen. Leider erwies sich das als ausgesprochen fade und brachte unnötig viele Kilo- und Höhenmeter auf dem Rückweg nach Torfhaus.


Tja der Harz ist halt ein Gebirge in dem es auch mal bergauf geht, wenn man seinen Startpunkt schon so hoch wählt bleibt zum Schluss nichts anderes über als hochzukurbeln, ich empfehle immer einen Startpunkt am Harzrand oder wenigstens die Talsohlen.
Zum Thema Magdeburger Weg, s'gibt nicht viele Alternativen, Du kannst nach Altenau abfahren und dann immer am Ortsrand an der Talsperre vorbei das Tumkuhlental wieder hoch, da ist noch einiges an Trail vorhanden, schön aber alles in der Ebene. Oder Graben durchfahren und zur Wolfswarte hoch evtl. Butterstieg erneut zum Dammgraben runter oder richtung Torfhaus an der Straße rechts am Graben entlang und nach halber Strecke zum Oderteich runter.
Mein Tip, beschränkt Euch nicht nur auf den Oberharz sondern schaut Euch mal in Ortsnähe die Trails an, z.B. Zorge, Hohegeiß oder etwa Neustadt, wunderbare Hangtrails in Laubwäldern. 

Gruss toschi


----------



## michi220573 (20. Mai 2008)

toschi schrieb:


> Tja der Harz ist halt ein Gebirge in dem es auch mal bergauf geht, wenn man seinen Startpunkt schon so hoch wählt bleibt zum Schluss nichts anderes über als hochzukurbeln, ich empfehle immer einen Startpunkt am Harzrand oder wenigstens die Talsohlen.
> Zum Thema Magdeburger Weg, s'gibt nicht viele Alternativen, Du kannst nach Altenau abfahren und dann immer am Ortsrand an der Talsperre vorbei das Tumkuhlental wieder hoch, da ist noch einiges an Trail vorhanden, schön aber alles in der Ebene. Oder Graben durchfahren und zur Wolfswarte hoch evtl. Butterstieg erneut zum Dammgraben runter oder richtung Torfhaus an der Straße rechts am Graben entlang und nach halber Strecke zum Oderteich runter.
> Mein Tip, beschränkt Euch nicht nur auf den Oberharz sondern schaut Euch mal in Ortsnähe die Trails an, z.B. Zorge, Hohegeiß oder etwa Neustadt, wunderbare Hangtrails in Laubwäldern.
> 
> Gruss toschi



Das Uphillen an sich ist nicht das Problem, sondern eher, dass wir nach dem MW noch dem Dammgraben bis kurz nach der Straße gefolgt sind in der Annahme, das würde sich lohnen, und dadurch unnötige zusätzliche Hm und km fahren mussten. Hätten wir gleich gewusst, dass nach dem MW im Prinzip Ende ist, hätten wir die Tour etwas kürzer gestalten können. Immerhin waren wir Samstag 8,5 Stunden unterwegs und hatten mit Kaiserweg, Lorenzbrücke, MW, Märchenweg, Oderteich und Eckerlöcher ein äußerst volles Programm.

Leider habe ich 300 km Anfahrt in den Harz und komme meist nur einmal pro Jahr dorthin   Da muss ich mich fast ausschließlich auf mir bekannte Trails beschränken und kann wie jetzt beim MW höchstens mal einen Erkundungsabstecher machen. Mit dem jetzigen Wissen und Deinen Tipps kann ich die Tour aber beim nächsten Mal anders stricken  Dankeschön.


----------



## checkb (20. Mai 2008)

> Am Samstag wurden wir von einem Ranger noch am Ortsausgang Schierke (Brockenstraße bergauf) ungefragt darauf hingewiesen, dass die Eckerlöcher für Biker verboten wären. Auf die Frage, ob das oben am Einstieg durch ein Schild gekennzeichnet wäre, meinte er "Wenn ich Euch das sage, dann ist das auch so. Und außerdem sind meine Kollegen unterwegs und kassieren ab." Um 18:30 Uhr war dann bis ganz unten kein einziger Mensch mehr zu sehen. Traumhaft.



Vielen Dank für diesen Beitrag.   Ich hoffe ihr habt mit dem Ranger ordentlich gequatscht und nicht rumgepöbelt. Ranger haben im Harz Hoheitsrecht und sind befugt zum Schutze der Natur und von Mensch und Tier Anweisungen zu geben. 

Niemand braucht Stress im Harz, checkb

PS: Vielleicht ist es besser den Fred hier zu löschen.


----------



## Thalor (20. Mai 2008)

Auch wenn das wieder total off-topic ist:
Sind euch die Rechte einer freien Gesellschaft (die eigentlich eh schon viel zu sehr eingeschränkt sind) denn so wenig Wert?
Mit der Zensur sollte äusserst sorgfältig umgegangen werden und hier ist sicher nichts passiert, dass deren Einsatz rechtfertigen würde.


----------



## checkb (20. Mai 2008)

@Thalor



> Oh Herr, lass Hirn vom Himmel regnen


! 

Du hast es in der Signatur, was ick gemeint habe.  

checkb


----------



## michi220573 (21. Mai 2008)

checkb schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für diesen Beitrag.   Ich hoffe ihr habt mit dem Ranger ordentlich gequatscht und nicht rumgepöbelt. Ranger haben im Harz Hoheitsrecht und sind befugt zum Schutze der Natur und von Mensch und Tier Anweisungen zu geben.
> 
> Niemand braucht Stress im Harz, checkb
> 
> PS: Vielleicht ist es besser den Fred hier zu löschen.



Ich muss wohl nochmal in die Schule, denn scheinbar werde ich hier immer falsch verstanden   Natürlich haben wir nicht gepöbelt, denn immerhin ist der Ranger eine Person mit mindestens Weisungsbefugnis. Die Frage, ob das Befahrungsverbot am Einstieg durch ein Schild gekennzeichnet ist, zielte auch nicht darauf hin, seine Kompetenz in Frage zu stellen, sondern sollte lediglich uns dazu dienen, einen Vergleich z.B. mit dem Neuen Goetheweg und wohl auch dem Heinrich-Heine-Weg an den Ilsefällen herstellen zu können. Sei's drum - wir haben ihm für den Hinweis gedankt und unsere Tour so fortgesetzt, dass wir uns entweder zeitlich und/oder geografisch außerhalb der Wandererströme befanden. Dennoch bleibt für mich die Frage, was wohl passiert wäre, wenn der Ranger gerade in dem Moment nicht dort gewesen wäre. Woher hätte man mangels Hinweisschild wissen sollen, dass es ein Bikeverbot gibt? Normalerweise steigen wir auch an einer anderen Stelle ein, so dass wir diesen Ranger gar nicht passiert hätten. Ich bin ja für jeden hilfreichen Hinweis dankbar


----------



## checkb (21. Mai 2008)

> Ich muss wohl nochmal in die Schule, denn scheinbar werde ich hier immer falsch verstanden



Ich denke nicht, doch vor dem posten bitte ein wenig nachdenken.  

checkb


----------



## bodo bagger (22. Mai 2008)

checkb schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, doch vor dem posten bitte ein wenig nachdenken.
> 
> checkb



im übrigen ist es mit der weisungsbefugniss des rangers laut anhaltinischen waldgesetz auch nicht so weit her, wie es die herren np ranger einem immer versuchen weiss zu machen. laut diesem sind sie nämlich nicht im besitz der vollständigen hoheitsrechte wie polizei etc., sondern sind lediglich angestellte des np´s bzw. des landes. im übertragenen sinne "sind halt ordnungsamt angestellte, die den ruhenden verkehr kontrollieren und sanktionieren dürfen, aber nicht in den rollenden verkehr eingreifen dürfen." laut anhaltinischen waldgesetetz sind alle öffentlichen wege, die zu fuss begangen werden können auch für den fahrradverkehr frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (22. Mai 2008)

bodo, quelle, nachweis?


----------



## Thalor (22. Mai 2008)

Kennt jmd den/einen Weg, der vom Hohnekamm nach Norden an der Landmannsklippe geht?
Wollte heut von unten hoch einfach um das mal anzuschauen und dann nen anderen Weg wieder runter. Bin dann aber oben total rumgeirrt - überall umgefallene Bäume und zig zig Pfade die immer dünner wurden und dann irgendwann sehr nach Sackgasse aussahen.

Auf meiner Wanderkarte ist da auch ein Weg eingezeichnet, aber gibt es nun eine real existierende Verbindung vom Hohnekamm zum Treppenstieg?


----------



## toschi (22. Mai 2008)

das hab ich auch schon hinter mir, da geht kein weg durch, hinter den klippen ist ende. bin damals wirklich freeride gefahren, wenn man das fahren nennen kann und dann irgendwie auf einer schotterpiste rausgekommen, kann dir aber nicht mehr genau sagen wo das war, können ja am samstag oder sonntag noch mal recherchieren .


----------



## Thalor (22. Mai 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Checker ist an der Ecke wohl auch mal Stunden umhergeirrt. Da gibts ein schönes Tragebild zu in einem der Freds.


Keinen Plan von welchen Threads Du sprichst... hat er denn auch was "konstruktives" erreicht?
Ne gute Stunde bin ich da rumgeirrt - dann entnervt aufgegeben und die Abfahrt vom Hohnekamm gestrichen... war dann auch so schon spät genug als ich wieder in BH war 



toschi schrieb:


> und dann irgendwie auf einer schotterpiste rausgekommen, kann dir aber nicht mehr genau sagen wo das war


Bist Du von oben gekommen? Mit Schotterpiste wärst ja dann durchgewesen?


----------



## Thalor (22. Mai 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> SuFu


Und den Suchbegriff schneid ich mir aus den Rippen?
Ok auf Treppenstieg hätte der Ratefuchs vllt. kommen können - ich heut aber nimmer 

Aber ich halte dann mal fest - eine 'sinnvolle' Verbindung gibts nicht.
Frage mich dann wo die viele Trampelpfade herkommen. Alles Wildwechsel und verirrte Wanderer? Für Kletterer is das schon zu weit weg vom nächsten Parkplatz


----------



## toschi (22. Mai 2008)

wer von euch hat nen gps?


----------



## Hufi (23. Mai 2008)

@toschi

GPS wär kein Problem aber was hast Du vor? Alle Wege Abfahren um sich dann ne Karte zu basteln? 
Das größere Problem ist, ich bin nur dieses WE in der Heimat!


----------



## toschi (23. Mai 2008)

Hufi schrieb:


> @toschi
> 
> GPS wär kein Problem aber was hast Du vor? ...


mal nach gps fahren , bislang habe ich das noch nicht gebraucht aber ich hab in meiner planung ein paar sachen drin die ich gern probieren möchte und da ist ein gps wohl hilfreich wenn es durchs gelände geht.
hatte eine route mit top 50 geplant aber erfahren das man ovl dateien nicht problemlos aufs garmin bekommt, naja, machen wirs halt ohne .


----------



## Hufi (23. Mai 2008)

Hallo toschi,


da kann Dir geholfen werden! Lade Deine ovl-Datei auf gpsies hoch von dort kannst Du die Datei wieder als gpx-Datei für das Garmin runterladen. Mit der anderen Seite kenne ich mich nicht aus.

Hier der Link: http://www.gpsies.com/
eine andere Seite wäre noch: http://www.clickroute.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (23. Mai 2008)

danke für den tip, hat geklappt , wustte doch das man hier gut aufgehoben ist


----------



## checkb (25. Mai 2008)

Dufte Pics.  Sieht nach einer fetten Ronda aus.  

checkb


----------



## checkb (25. Mai 2008)

> Ich denke beim nächsten Mal wenns so trocken ist werden diese "Treppe" Einige bis zum Brückchen durchfahren.



Ick kenne da jemanden der hat das Teil schon entjungfert, natürlich ein B-Promi.  

checkb


----------



## timtim (26. Mai 2008)

muß hier mal klarstellen das lediglich kein sichtbarer hinweis auf besagten weg gefunden wurde.(frag mich allerdings welche pappnase die mühsam von mir drapierten schilder entfernt hat)
der bärenstieg ist halt ein "geheimstieg" ,nur insidern mit enormer ortskenntniss und einheimischen jenseits der 80 bekannt....
sagenumwoben halt ,aber   psst.....

ausserdem mußte ich feststellen das,was frauen heute auf zwei rädern runterfahren einem schon ab und an vom glauben abfallen lassen kann 
und das es in braunschweig und leibzich ooch krasse biker gibt .
gruß tim²


----------



## BikersLady (26. Mai 2008)

timtim schrieb:


> ausserdem mußte ich feststellen das,was frauen heute auf zwei rädern runterfahren einem schon ab und an vom glauben abfallen lassen kann



Bei dem blonden Engelchen aus Leipzisch, ist dit ja auch kein Wunder  Frauenpower eben


----------



## checkb (26. Mai 2008)

> ausserdem mußte ich feststellen das,was frauen heute auf zwei rädern runterfahren einem schon ab und an vom glauben abfallen lassen kann



Klinke mich da mal ein, du hast einfach nur Recht. 






Die Lady gestern in Zittau im Trail.  





Die Stelle war nur harmloser Poserkram.  Dafür habe ich Jahre gebraucht.  

checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nonem (26. Mai 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Steinerne Renne.
> 
> Bilder von mir., leider irgendwie durcheinander beim Upload.
> 
> Fazit: gibt keinen Bärenstieg.


wo ging den die Tour genau lang? Wo ist denn dieser sagenumwobene Bärenstieg


----------



## Udo1 (26. Mai 2008)

Hallo toschi,


toschi schrieb:


> mal nach gps fahren , bislang habe ich das noch nicht gebraucht aber ich hab in meiner planung ein paar sachen drin die ich gern probieren möchte und da ist ein gps wohl hilfreich wenn es durchs gelände geht.
> hatte eine route mit top 50 geplant aber erfahren das man ovl dateien nicht problemlos aufs garmin bekommt, naja, machen wirs halt ohne .


ich plane und übertrage die Routen von der TOP50 ohne Probleme auf mein Garmin.
Die OVL-Datei darf nicht im "Binär-Overlaydateiformat" abgespeichert werden, da funktioniert die Übertragung nicht. Die Route muß im "ASCII-Overlaydateiformat" gespeichert werden, dann funktioniert die Übertragung mittels "GPSTrans.exe.


----------



## timtim (26. Mai 2008)

checkb schrieb:


> Klinke mich da mal ein, du hast einfach nur Recht.
> checkb



genau ,warum machen die nicht wie früher die stullen und sitzen brav am rand zum klatschen  ?
mann.mann,mann..........nischt is mehr so wie früher!!!

andererseits ,ist das wiederum auch gut so.stellt euch vor: alle mit nem klapprad auf die trails  magdeburger weg,oooh

gruß tim²

@cx
hallo will ,alter zündler.hat mich gefreut dich kennenzulernen.gut zu sehen das wir noch nicht zu alt für derlei späße wie den gestrigen sind.bis demnächst. die fotos


----------



## nonem (26. Mai 2008)

Die Fotos sind echt klasse.
vor 3 Wochen war ich erstmals im Bereich Leistenklippe unterwegs ,hab aber irgendwie die spannenden Sachen nen bisschen verpasst. Hat von euch jemand nen Overlay ( gern per mail an nonem(*at*)web.de ) von Bereich Bärenstieg bzw. Beerenstieg (is das eigentlich nun das gleiche) und Steinerne Renne. 
@cxfahrer
kannst du mir evtl. die Tour schicken?
Bis dann


----------



## toschi (26. Mai 2008)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo toschi,
> 
> ich plane und übertrage die Routen ...


Danke für die Tips , ich selbst besitze kein GPS, hatte nur in der Vergangenheit genau das mal von einem Kollegen gehört, war aber schon zu lange her als das ich noch wusste welche Datei das Garmin Gerät nun braucht. War ja auch eher für meine Mitfahrer bestimmt.

Der Tip von Hufi hat schon weiter geholfen, der Track kann von der Seite in vielen verschiedenen Formaten exportiert werden und das ist doch auch super.
Ich hatte allerdings nicht allzuviele Wegpunkte gesetzt so das da teilweise etwas Verwirrung herrschte, jetzt weis ich aber das bis zu 500 Wegpunkten kein Problem ist und werde die nächste mal etwas genauer planen .

Gruss toschi


----------



## toschi (26. Mai 2008)

nonem schrieb:


> ... Bereich Bärenstieg bzw. Beerenstieg (is das eigentlich nun das gleiche) und Steinerne Renne. ...


Ne, einen Bärenstieg gibt es nur in der Sage, Bärenklippe muss es heissen, einen Beerenstieg gibt es tatsächlich, der ist auch nicht zu verfehlen, auf jeder Wanderkarte verzeichnet, von den Hohneklippen (Leistenklippen) runter zum Hohneweg, immer den Schildern nach, ein bischen suchen muss schon drin sein, oben gibts Schilder die den Weg kennzeichnen.
So einfach einen Track bereitstellen find ich ziemlich langweilig, ihr sollt den Harz ja auch zu schätzen wissen 

Gruss toschi


----------



## checkb (26. Mai 2008)

> So einfach einen Track bereitstellen find ich ziemlich langweilig, ihr sollt den Harz ja auch zu schätzen wissen



Find ick dufte.  

checkb


----------



## BikersLady (26. Mai 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> I ch seh ihre blauen Flecken trotz viel blosser Haut nich... ...und war das Rad schon immer babyblau?



Ich bekomme doch nieeee blaue Flecken  

Nee, das ist nicht mein Bike, das steht in der Werkstatt, aber mein Dealer war so nett und hat mir für die Zeit Ersatzstoff zur Verfügung gestellt  

Schöne Bilder und schöne Tour  hoffe sehen uns im Harz oder woanders bald mal wieder


----------



## martn (27. Mai 2008)

wenn hier alle teilnehmer mitlesen, schick ich nich extra noch ne pm... eh ich die ganzen namen zusammenhab, ^^

es hat mir auf alle fälle spaß gemacht, ich bin deutlich an meine grenzen gestoßen (und an blockaden im kopf) und das rumstehen und zugucken bei den ganz krassen sachen hat mich auch nich gestört. respekt an euch alle!

um kurz ein paar protagonisten zu zeigen:
















und noch die, ich würde mal sagen schlüsselstelle der tour:










jede menge mehr hier: http://www.roll-the-rocks.de/fotos/biken/2008/0525_harz/

bis zum nächsten mal, skøl!


----------



## timtim (27. Mai 2008)

hallo martn,
wie gehts der kniescheibe ? wechselt sie schon die farbe?
fotograf hättst du übrigens auch werden können. klasse bilder,
auch mal ein,zwei pics vom "langen" in action ,der war bestimmt schon traurig 
also bis zum nächsten..........
gruß tim²


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (27. Mai 2008)

heinbloed100 schrieb:


> So, hier mal zurück zum Thema!  ... Den Thread hier könnte übrigens auch mal ein Mod etwas aufräumen. Hallo Mod!





toschi schrieb:


> Nix da aufräumen, nächste Woche kommen mal ein paar Pics zum lustigen Trailraten und dann wird zurückgeführt .



So mein lieber heinbloed, passt jetzt wieder alles  

gruss toschi


----------



## RaD (27. Mai 2008)

Hey martn,das sind ja wirklich super Fotos geworden!

Ich hab hier übrigens noch eines vom himself gefunden.


----------



## nonem (28. Mai 2008)

martn schrieb:


> jede menge mehr hier: http://www.roll-the-rocks.de/fotos/biken/2008/0525_harz/
> 
> bis zum nächsten mal, skøl!


klasse Bilder 
wo sind denn die Bilder 39-41 entstanden? die Ecke kommt mir gänzlich unbekannt vor.


----------



## RaD (28. Mai 2008)

Die Bilder sind an der 'Steinernen Renne' in Höhe der Brücke über das Flüsschen Holtemme gegenüber den Gasthaus entstanden.


----------



## martn (29. Mai 2008)

freut mich, dass euch die bilder gefallen.

das handgelenk is fühlt sich schon wieder normal an und beim knie nehmen die schwellung und der schmerz seit montag kontinuierlich ab.
so richtig druck bring ich noch nich aufs pedal aber für den stadtverkehr langts. ich denke noch ein paar tage ruhe und dann kann ich auch wieder biken.

skøl!


----------



## ILJA (31. Mai 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Und zum Schluss nochmal ganz locker durch den Pfarrstieg gesurft, gng wie von selbst. Hatte den garnicht so flowig in Erinnerung...
> 
> [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/106093]
> 
> ...



von wo nach wo geht denn der pfarrstieg?


----------



## baiano (30. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

werden bei Gelegenheit mal mit 3 Leuten im Harz vorbeischauen. Startpunkt soll Torfhaus werden und wir wollen von dort unter anderem auch an der Wolfswarte vorbei. Leider fehlt mir dazu das passende Kartenmaterial. Kann mir jemand von Euch eine kurze Wegbeschreibung dorthin geben, wie man dort am schnellsten/interessantesten von Torhaus hinkommt? Da die Wolfswarte ja zwischen Altenau und Torfhaus liegt kann es ja nicht so weit sein. Leider fehlt halt auf der Brockenkarte dieser Ausschnitt. 

Gruss

felix


----------



## Emil_Strauss (30. August 2008)

Von Torfhaus auf den Magdeburger Weg, der Einstieg ist unterhalb, rechts an dem grossen Schotterparkplatz Richtung Altenau.
Dann der Beschilderung folgen. Nicht dem Magdeburger Weg folgen, wobei der sehr interessant ist, sondern oben halten. 
Kreuzt dann die Bundesstr. dort gehts dann hoch.
Oder anders:
Ab Torfhaus auf den Märchenweg. 
Dann rechts halten Richtung Clausthaler Flutgraben. 
Wenn es auf den Dammgraben hochgeht, rechts halten. Der Dammgraben mündet dann nach ca. 3 km am Einstieg, wo es dann hoch geht zur Wolfswarte. Das wäre der schönere Weg allerdings bestimmt 4km länger.


----------



## baiano (30. August 2008)

Servus Emil,

vielen Dank für deine Beschreibung. Werden es dann bei Gelegenheit mal ausprobieren. 

Gruss

Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobone (29. September 2008)

Hi!
Ich fahre öfter mal die Tour Ilsenburg-verdeckte Ilse-Brocken-Götheweg- Torfhaus-Salzstieg-Skidenkmal-Pionierweg-Kruzifix-Froschfelsen-Ilsenburg
. Wie kann man denn die Tour mit ein paar netten ruhig etwas verblockten Trails verlängern? manchmal fahre ich am hexenstieg(Torfhaus) richtung Oderteich, da ist noch ein netter Wurzeltrail. Aber sonst irgendwer ne Idee?

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## flyingscot (29. September 2008)

Naja, vieles von den Wegen die hier erwähnt wurden lässt sich einbauen. Am einfachsten wohl der Weg direkt vom Skidenkmal am Eckernstausee. Etwas anspruchvoller dann, wenn man statt zum Brocken den Glashüttenweg runterbügelt und dann am Arenssklint den Pfarrstieg nach Schierke fährt. Entlang der kalten Bode kommt man wieder zum Dreieckigen Pfahl. Zum Oderteich bietet sich der Märchenweg an...


----------



## tobone (29. September 2008)

Also den Trail am Skidenkmal links ab nehme ich immer, der ist ganz hübsch. Die Variante richtung schierke hört sich ganz gut an. Sind die Wege die du meinst auf Karten eingezeichnet?
Ist der Märchenweg den du meinst nicht die verlängerung vom hexenstieg in der Nähe vom Torfhaus(über die Straße und auf anderer Seite zum Oderteich)?
Gruß  Tobi


----------



## flyingscot (29. September 2008)

Also auf meiner 1:25000er Karte, die ich gerade nicht finde, sind alle Wege eingezeichnet. In der 1:50000er vor mir fehlen einige Namen...

Der Märchenweg führt von Torfhaus zum Oderteich, welchen man dann auf der Westseite entlang fährt.

Achso, du kannst auch vom Eckersprung direkt zum Eckerstausee fahren. Der Weg ist aber meist sehr naß (und natürlich verblockt und recht anspruchvoll zu fahren, jedenfalls die ersten 500m).


----------



## tobone (29. September 2008)

Dann mein ich glaube ich den Märchenweg. Mit dem Eckersprung hatte ich auch schon überlegt. Allerdings verpasst man dann auf der Runde den Märchenweg und später dann den Salzstieg den ich ganz gern fahre. Ist zwar imoberen Teil kein Singletrail aber man bekommt gut speed drauf (übrigens ganz schön dunkel wenn man aus der sonne kommt, letuztes mal manche Wurzeln kaum erkannt und mich ganz schön am lenker festgekrallt)


----------



## tobone (30. September 2008)

@flyingscot
Kannst du mir mal sagen welche 1:25000 karte du von Schierke hast?
Gruß  tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobone (30. September 2008)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Naja, vieles von den Wegen die hier erwähnt wurden lässt sich einbauen. Am einfachsten wohl der Weg direkt vom Skidenkmal am Eckernstausee. Etwas anspruchvoller dann, wenn man statt zum Brocken den Glashüttenweg runterbügelt und dann am Arenssklint den Pfarrstieg nach Schierke fährt. Entlang der kalten Bode kommt man wieder zum Dreieckigen Pfahl. Zum Oderteich bietet sich der Märchenweg an...



Wo kpmmt man denn in Schierke raus wenn man den Pfarrstieg fährt und kommt man dann direkt zur kalten Bode oder muß man erst durch den ganzen Ort durch? Wie ist der weg an der kalten Bode entlang?
Ich weiß, das sind ganz schön viele Fragen auf einmal. 
Deshalb noch eine: Hast du Fotos vom Pfarrstieg Richtung Schierke? Würde vorher gern mal wissen wie der sich fahren lässt.
Gruß  Tobi


----------



## flyingscot (30. September 2008)

tobone schrieb:


> Wo kpmmt man denn in Schierke raus wenn man den Pfarrstieg fährt und kommt man dann direkt zur kalten Bode oder muß man erst durch den ganzen Ort durch? Wie ist der weg an der kalten Bode entlang?
> Ich weiß, das sind ganz schön viele Fragen auf einmal.
> Deshalb noch eine: Hast du Fotos vom Pfarrstieg Richtung Schierke? Würde vorher gern mal wissen wie der sich fahren lässt.
> Gruß  Tobi



Also ich habe zwei Karten von KVplan "freizeit", einmal "Harz" in 1:50000 und einmal "Brocken" in 1:25000.

Fotos vom Pfarrstieg siehe weiter oben in diesem Thread, wobei das Bild kaum eine richtige Einschätzung zulässt: es ist deutlich anspruchvoller als das Bild glauben macht. Man kommt in etwa beim oberen Parkplatz, ziemlich in der Mitte des Ortes raus. Danach muss man durch den halben Ort und dann entlang der kalten Bode (auf dem Sandbrink), das ist größtenteils ein einfacher Forstweg mit einigen steileren, grobschottrigen Passagen. Der Weg zieht sich aber schon, da man dort fast 400hm hochkurbelt.

Edit: Hab gerade zwei Bilder vom Pfarrstieg im Fotoalbum gefunden: da wird die Schwierigkeit klarer, Protektoren sind sicher angebracht, bin aber bisher immer ohne Fullface runter...


----------



## tobone (30. September 2008)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Also ich habe zwei Karten von KVplan "freizeit", einmal "Harz" in 1:50000 und einmal "Brocken" in 1:25000.
> 
> Fotos vom Pfarrstieg siehe weiter oben in diesem Thread, wobei das Bild kaum eine richtige Einschätzung zulässt: es ist deutlich anspruchvoller als das Bild glauben macht. Man kommt in etwa beim oberen Parkplatz, ziemlich in der Mitte des Ortes raus. Danach muss man durch den halben Ort und dann entlang der kalten Bode (auf dem Sandbrink), das ist größtenteils ein einfacher Forstweg mit einigen steileren, grobschottrigen Passagen. Der Weg zieht sich aber schon, da man dort fast 400hm hochkurbelt.



Anspruchsvoll ist schon ok. Frage nur weil ich nicht gerade einen freerider fahr. Geht der Sandbrink an so einem hotel los, am Brockenscheideck, da hatte ich irgendwann mal geparkt.


----------



## tobone (30. September 2008)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Also ich habe zwei Karten von KVplan "freizeit", einmal "Harz" in 1:50000 und einmal "Brocken" in 1:25000.
> 
> Fotos vom Pfarrstieg siehe weiter oben in diesem Thread, wobei das Bild kaum eine richtige Einschätzung zulässt: es ist deutlich anspruchvoller als das Bild glauben macht. Man kommt in etwa beim oberen Parkplatz, ziemlich in der Mitte des Ortes raus. Danach muss man durch den halben Ort und dann entlang der kalten Bode (auf dem Sandbrink), das ist größtenteils ein einfacher Forstweg mit einigen steileren, grobschottrigen Passagen. Der Weg zieht sich aber schon, da man dort fast 400hm hochkurbelt.



Anspruchsvoll ist schon ok. Frage nur weil ich nicht gerade einen freerider fahr. Geht der Sandbrink an so einem hotel los, am Brockenscheideck, da hatte ich irgendwann mal geparkt.
Bei dem oberen Bild würde ich mir glaube ich aber etwas mehr federweg wünschen. Aber ist in Planung Wie lang ist denn der Pfarrstieg bis Schierke? Normal fährt man da wohl mit nem Enduro runter, oder wie siehst du das?


----------



## toschi (30. September 2008)

flyingscot schrieb:


> ...Danach muss man durch den halben Ort und dann entlang der kalten Bode (auf dem Sandbrink)...


Man muss nicht durch den Ort, am Ortsrand führt ein "Naturleerpfad" (Ottoweg) entlang bis zum Haus Brockenscheideck neben der Jugendherberge, da beginnt auch der Sandbrinkweg entlang der kalten Bode .

Edit: Pfarrstieg geht auch mit nem 29er oder Hardtail, selbst schon mal gesehen


----------



## flyingscot (30. September 2008)

tobone schrieb:


> Anspruchsvoll ist schon ok. Frage nur weil ich nicht gerade einen freerider fahr.


Je nach Fahrkönnen, gehts auch ganz ohne Federung, dann aber nur für Spezialisten. Mit nem Allmountain/Enduro kann man dann aber sogar etwas "Flow" aus dem Weg quetschen, Länge ca. 1.5km. Ich hab hier 140/130mm an meinem AM/Enduro.



> Geht der Sandbrink an so einem hotel los, am Brockenscheideck, da hatte ich irgendwann mal geparkt.


Ja, dort ist ein Hotel mir Parkplatz und auch die Langlaufloipe startet dort.


----------



## tobone (30. September 2008)

Soweit ich das in erinnerung habe bin ich den sandbrinkweg mal bergab gefahren. Kennt ihr das kurze Trailstück vom Skidenkmal links runter, ist das vergleichbar mit dem Pfarrstieg? Wie lang ist der denn etwa?


----------



## flyingscot (30. September 2008)

tobone schrieb:


> Soweit ich das in erinnerung habe bin ich den sandbrinkweg mal bergab gefahren. Kennt ihr das kurze Trailstück vom Skidenkmal links runter, ist das vergleichbar mit dem Pfarrstieg? Wie lang ist der denn etwa?



Der ist schon einfacher als der Pfarrstieg, hat eine Länge von ca. 500m, wenn ich es recht erinnere.


----------



## tobone (30. September 2008)

Vielleicht kann man irgendwann mal ne traillastige Tour fahen. Muß nur mal sehen wie oft ich es dieses Jahr noch in den Harz schaffe. Sonst: das nächste Frühjahr kommt bestimmt. 
Würde mich freuen
Gruß  Tobi


----------



## tobone (30. September 2008)

Hut ab!! Ohne Federweg ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anna 92 (1. Oktober 2008)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Also ich habe zwei Karten von KVplan "freizeit", einmal "Harz" in 1:50000 und einmal "Brocken" in 1:25000.
> 
> Fotos vom Pfarrstieg siehe weiter oben in diesem Thread, wobei das Bild kaum eine richtige Einschätzung zulässt: es ist deutlich anspruchvoller als das Bild glauben macht. Man kommt in etwa beim oberen Parkplatz, ziemlich in der Mitte des Ortes raus. Danach muss man durch den halben Ort und dann entlang der kalten Bode (auf dem Sandbrink), das ist größtenteils ein einfacher Forstweg mit einigen steileren, grobschottrigen Passagen. Der Weg zieht sich aber schon, da man dort fast 400hm hochkurbelt.
> 
> Edit: Hab gerade zwei Bilder vom Pfarrstieg im Fotoalbum gefunden: da wird die Schwierigkeit klarer, Protektoren sind sicher angebracht, bin aber bisher immer ohne Fullface runter...


 Hey, das bin ich ja!!!
 FF braucht man nicht unbedingt, aber bei meinem Talent....


----------



## kosh_hh (2. Oktober 2008)

Mit der Geschwindigkeit die anna da runterfährt ist ein FF durchaus angebracht. Außerdem verstehe ich diese Diskussion nicht. Soll sich doch jeder schützen wie er will. Selbst wenn jemand mit nem FF da runterschiebt.

Das obere Foto im Beitrag von flyingscot ist übrigens an der verblocktesten Stelle im Pfarrstieg aufgenommen. Der Rest ist wesentlich leichter zu fahren. Bin da auch schon mit nem Marathon Fully runter. Ist dann halt alles etwas anstrengender.

Im Vergleich zum Eckerloch-, Höllen- und Beerenstieg ist der Pfarrstieg relativ leicht.


----------



## raha (10. Oktober 2008)

Meine Empfehlung heute: vom Achtermann nach Oderbrück  

War so geil, haben ganz vergessen Fotos zu machen 

Rutschige Felsen von Feinsten (aber nicht gefährlich) , zum Schluß dann noch durchs Bachbett 

Gruß,
 RaHa


----------



## flyingscot (10. Oktober 2008)

Jo, Achtermann ist super, bin aber bisher immer "hintenrum" runtergefahren und danach in deinen Weg übergewechselt, der Weg mit dem Schild "schwierige Wegstrecke"... wie wahr 

Ist auch auf deiner Karte drauf.


----------



## checkb (10. Oktober 2008)

Ihr habt doch echt eine Vollklatsche.  Warum schreibt ihr der NP Verwaltung nicht noch einen Brief, fügt ne Karte an und brennt auf DVD eure GPS Tracks. 

Ich bin dafür, wir machen es wie die Münchner, Pfälzer etc. und beenden endlich das Trailposting im Harzforum. Wer was wissen will schickt einfach ne PM oder fragt nach. 

Bisher gespeert: Goetheweg, Eckerloch, Höllenstieg, Ilsetal und Bodetal. Wo gehts weiter?

checkb

PS: War ich früher doof als ich zuviel gequatscht habe.


----------



## flyingscot (10. Oktober 2008)

Jo, hast recht, nur ist im Naturpark Harz im Prinzip alles unter 2m für Radfahrer verboten, steht -- soweit ich weiss -- in den Statuten des Naturparks.


----------



## checkb (10. Oktober 2008)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Jo, hast recht, nur ist im Naturpark Harz im Prinzip alles unter 2m für Radfahrer verboten, steht -- soweit ich weiss -- in den Statuten des Naturparks.



Soweit ich weiss, ist gesperrt was ausdrücklich beschildert ist.

checkb


----------



## bodo bagger (11. Oktober 2008)

checkb schrieb:


> Ihr habt doch echt eine Vollklatsche.  Warum schreibt ihr der NP Verwaltung nicht noch einen Brief, fügt ne Karte an und brennt auf DVD eure GPS Tracks.
> 
> Ich bin dafür, wir machen es wie die Münchner, Pfälzer etc. und beenden endlich das Trailposting im Harzforum. Wer was wissen will schickt einfach ne PM oder fragt nach.
> 
> ...



geht weiter mit tante ju, butterstieg und sössensteintrail.
zumindest sind dort schon die lustigen biken verboten schilder gesichtet wurde.

also auskunft nur noch per pn im interesse aller.


----------



## checkb (11. Oktober 2008)

> Seit wann ist der Höllenstieg gesperrt? Du meinst Stieglitzeck??



Am oberen Teil ist ein Verbotsschild vom Glashüttenweg aus. Oder heisst der Teil Stieglitzeck.

Egal, was haltet ihr davon wenn wir den Theard hier vom Admin löschen lassen? Wie können ja noch ein wenig weiter suchen und den ein oder anderen Theard editieren bzw. zensieren. Müsste doch auch mit einer Suchbafrage wie mit Schei55e, Hinkel etc. gehen. Ich meine einfach Trailnamen mit: ********* ersetzen und gut.

checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (11. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

> Egal, was haltet ihr davon wenn wir den Theard hier vom Admin löschen lassen? 

Gute Idee.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Thalor (11. Oktober 2008)

Am besten die Admins bitten, das Forum ganz zu schliessen - die Endlösung aller Trail-Post-Probleme.

Meint ihr nicht, die Paranoia ist ein wenig übertrieben? Die Nationalparkverwaltung wird hier kaum regelmässig lesen/suchen, um sich zu überlegen, welche Wege man denn mal als nächstes Sperren könnte.

Stieglitzecke ist ne Ecke weg vom Höllenstieg und in der Tat mit einem Schild versehen. Ebenfalls gesperrt ist ein Fussweg genau unterhalb der Wurmbergseilbahn - in dem Fall imho ned wirklich schade drum.


----------



## checkb (11. Oktober 2008)

Es ist keine Paranoia sondern leider die Realität. Toschi hat vor 2 Jahren zu mir gesagt: checker in 5 Jahre ist alles dicht und gesperrt. Ich glaube inzwischen, er hatte recht. 

checkb


----------



## Thalor (11. Oktober 2008)

... und was nicht gesperrt wird, wird von der Parkverwaltung bzw. den beauftragten Holzrückern höchst persönlich planiert ... 
Das wollte ich mit meiner Aussage auch nicht bestreiten.
Die Kriterien für eine Sperrung dürften wohl aber andere sein als die Häufigkeit, mit der sie hier diskuttiert werden.


----------



## flyingscot (11. Oktober 2008)

Thalor schrieb:


> Die Nationalparkverwaltung wird hier kaum regelmässig lesen/suchen, um sich zu überlegen, welche Wege man denn mal als nächstes Sperren könnte.



Das vielleicht nicht, aber es kommen so sehr viele auf die Idee dort zu fahren, viel mehr als ohne den Thread... und die 5% schwarzen Schafe führen dann zu den Sperrungen. Daher bin ich für eine Löschung...


----------



## micha2 (11. Oktober 2008)

Hi,



checkb schrieb:


> Es ist keine Paranoia sondern leider die Realität. Toschi hat vor 2 Jahren zu mir gesagt: checker in 5 Jahre ist alles dicht und gesperrt. Ich glaube inzwischen, er hatte recht.
> 
> So sehe ich das auch. Es gibt übrigens für den Nationalpark zwei Wegepläne (für Niedersachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt), wo drinsteht welche Wege schon gesperrt sind bzw. noch gesperrt werden sollen. Download auf der Nationalpark-Webseite:
> http://www.nationalpark-harz.de/download/Wegeplan.pdf
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thalor (11. Oktober 2008)

Alles Hypothesen.
Mit Zensur und totschweigen wär man natürlich in jedem Fall auf der sicheren Seite, das stimmt schon.
Konsequenterweise dürften dann aber auch per PN keine Infos an nicht persönlich bekannte rausgegeben werden - denn vllt. sind's ja grad die 5% schwarzen Schafe, die den "Aufwand" nicht scheuen per PN nach Wegen zu fragen.


----------



## flyingscot (11. Oktober 2008)

Thalor schrieb:


> .. denn vllt. sind's ja grad die 5% schwarzen Schafe, die den "Aufwand" nicht scheuen per PN nach Wegen zu fragen.



Meine Erfahrung ist genau das Gegenteil: je mehr Aufwand jemand zum "schürfen" eines Trails aufbringt, desto wichtiger ist ihm sich so zu verhalten, dass keine Klagen kommen.


----------



## Thalor (11. Oktober 2008)

Ne PN schreiben ist eben auch nicht wirklich Aufwand.
Da ist Forum durchsuchen doch mindestens genauso aufwändig.

Naja, man kann über das Thema streiten - keine Frage. Den Ruf nach Zensur finde ich grundsätzlich sehr problematisch - mir liegt an meinen Grundrechten. Bedenklich, dass das scheinbar viele für nicht so wichtig erachten.



> 4.3.1.11Rad fahren
> Nach dem Nationalparkgesetz § 12 Abs. 6 Nr. 2 (siehe 8.1) ist das Rad fahren bis zur Kennzeichnung
> durch die Nationalparkverwaltung bzw. bis zum Erlass dieses Wegeplans auf allen
> Fahrwegen zulässig.


Klingt für mich ganz so, als sei eh alles gesperrt, was nicht ausdrücklich freigegeben ist?


----------



## martn (12. Oktober 2008)

du sagst es, dass die meckerer meist rentner sind. und ich glaube auch in den ämtern sitzen zu viele althergebrachte leute, denen der ganze scheiß mit den neumodischen fahrrädern einfach mal nichts is, was in den wald gehört. da wird auch garnich diskutiert. die interessante frage, die ich mir stelle ist, kann man da in absehbarer zukunft einen generationenwechsel erwarten, der evtl eine positive wende bringt?

solange sich die dimb lieber damit beschäftigt, semiprofessionelle tourenkläuse auszubilden (und die sinnloserweise unter anderem 'trailscouts' nennt) oder solch tolle slogans, wie 'legalize freeride' zu verfassen (in meinen augen ein ziemlicher griff ins klo, weil durch die formulierung eine illegalität impliziert wird), erwarte ich von deren seite auch nur bedingt hilfe.
was man tun müsste, ist den tourismusverbänden in den arsch kriechen, klar machen, dass man ein ernstzunehmender teil des fremdenverkehrs ist. die haben sicher auch einen gewissen einfluss auf nationalparkverwaltungen und so. aber das ist freilich auch nur ein ansatzpunkt, der alleine nicht reicht.

zensur schön und gut, ich bin auch kein freund von gps touren ausm netz, sondern suche mir lieber locals als guides. aber damit macht man sichs zu einfach. erstens funktioniert das auf dauer nicht wirklich (also die geheimhaltung) und zweitens bedeutet geheimniskrämerei und zensur, dass man sich versteckt und der wahrnehmung entzieht. das ist eher kontraproduktiv, wenn man den randgruppenstatus irgendwann mal überwinden will. is alles nich so einfach udn vor allem nich schwarzweiß...


----------



## Emil_Strauss (12. Oktober 2008)

Löschen des Threads wäre eine Möglichkeit. Oder wir geben hier eh nur Tipps für unproblematische Wege.

Aber geschrieben steht:

Nach § 9, Abs. 1 des Nationalparkgesetzes ist das Radfahren auf allen markierten Wanderwegen gestattet. Dort, wo Radfahren nicht gestattet ist, wird dies entsprechend gekennzeichnet.

Somit herrscht da zur Zeit also absolute Klarheit.
Löschen des Threads würde auch nicht dazu führen, dass bestimmte Wege nicht gesperrt werden. 
Wir sollten aber alle bemüht sein, auf ein gutes Miteinander von Wanderern und Biker. Beschwerden oder sogar Unfälle würden da mit Sicherheit eher zu Sperrungen führen !
Und soll doch Eckerloch, Goetheweg Bodetal und Co gesperrt sein. Dort werden halt die Massen an Wanderern und Touris gebündelt, dort will ich eh nicht fahren !

Grüße


----------



## Emil_Strauss (12. Oktober 2008)

Das habe ich auch noch gerade gefunden, in der Nationalparkbroschüre:

Eine zunehmende Attraktivität der Mittelgebirge für Rad-, besonders
Mountainbikefahrer, ist allerdings zu erkennen.
Da von Radfahrern sehr häufig die Wanderwege genutzt werden, kommt es vor allem
in den Sommermonaten zu Konflikten zwischen Radfahrern und Wanderern.
Dennoch ist das Rad- und Mountainbikefahren auf Wegen grundsätzlich gestattet.
Wo dies aus naturschutzfachlichen Gesichtspunkten nicht möglich ist und wo eine
erhöhte Unfallgefahr für Wanderer besteht, werden entsprechende Hinweisschilder
angebracht.
Um mögliche Konflikte zwischen Wanderern und Mountainbikern zu minimieren und
den Ansprüchen beider gerecht zu werden...

Zur Zeit wird der Anteil an Bikern vom Nationalpark auf mehr als 0,5 Prozent und weniger als 41% geschätzt... Also eher eine Unkenntnis.
Je mehr wir uns also zeigen ,bzw. evtl mal ne Studie gemacht wird, desto mehr untermauern wir auch unseren kommerziellen Anteil...

Also alle in den Harz und Geld ausgeben! Kommerz ist alles, auch im Nationalpark. Damit steigt unser Einfluss automatisch.

Mal so´ne These...


----------



## checkb (12. Oktober 2008)

> Also alle in den Harz und Geld ausgeben! Kommerz ist alles, auch im Nationalpark. Damit steigt unser Einfluss automatisch.



Vielleicht haben die 95 BROCKEN-ROCKER in Schierke einen Anteil beigetragen zum Kommerz.  Die Wanderer waren jedenfalls begeistert von der Freundlichkeit auf den Trails. *ES WURDE JEDER GEGRÜSST, WIRKLICH JEDER VON JEDEN. *

Man wir sind so nett, checkb

PS: Wir geht es jetzt weiter hier: Löschen oder Posten?


----------



## flyingscot (12. Oktober 2008)

Was? Ihr seit mit 95 Leuten gleichzeitig dort rumgedüst? 

Hmm... ich hab die "Trail rules" irgendwie anders im Sinn...


----------



## burn (22. Oktober 2008)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Was? Ihr seit mit 95 Leuten gleichzeitig dort rumgedüst?
> 
> Hmm... ich hab die "Trail rules" irgendwie anders im Sinn...




Natuerlich nicht, wir waren in Gruppen von max10 Personen unterwegs. Wir haben nur alle in der gleichen Unterkunft gewohnt


----------



## TZR (10. November 2008)

Hm, ich würde gerne die Google-Earth-Pfade der interessanten Trails haben. Hab dem heinbloed100 ne PM geschrieben deswegen, der antwortet aber nicht. Kann mir das sonst jemand zukommen lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bodo bagger (11. November 2008)

TZR schrieb:


> Hm, ich würde gerne die Google-Earth-Pfade der interessanten Trails haben. Hab dem heinbloed100 ne PM geschrieben deswegen, der antwortet aber nicht. Kann mir das sonst jemand zukommen lassen?



von welchen trails brauchst du die denn? zwei bzw. drei kann ich dir organisieren.


----------



## raha (6. Januar 2009)

Aber immer schön vorsichtig fahren, es lauern auch bei Dauerfrost  *überall* Gefahren 



Have fun,
 RaHa


----------



## raha (6. Januar 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ohne Spikes unterwegs? Nana.....



Hätten die in an der Stelle etwa auch geholfen ?


----------



## flyingscot (7. Januar 2009)

Diese tückischen mannstiefen Ganzkörperpfützen sind recht verbreitet im Harz


----------



## Feuersteinochse (7. Januar 2009)

Ganzkörperpfützen ???

Ja ja die lauern überall


----------



## soul_ride (19. Januar 2009)

Nach einer engen Linkskurve mit 2 Absätzen drin - eine der netten Stellen am Eckersprung - gibts auch so ein Teil:


----------



## KTMBasti (13. April 2009)

Nabend !

Hab mal ne Frage zum Eckersprung/Eckerquerung.
Sind letztes Jahr den Trail vom Eckersprung runter,bis zur Holzbrücke,haben diese überquert,sind den Trail links der Ecker wieter,dann auf Forstwegen bis zum Skidenkmal,den Trail runter zum Pionieweg,dann rechts HOCHGESCHOBEN,bis zur Eckerquerung.......

Wenn ich den Pionierweg aber RUNTERFAHREN möchte,dann darf ich vorher nicht über die Holzbrücke,sondern muß auf der rechten Seite der Ecker bleiben ??????

Kann das aus meiner Karte(Rund um den Brocken 1:30000) nicht so richtig entnehmen.Wenn ich rechts der Ecker bleibe würde ich garnicht zur Eckerquerung kommen-Laut Karte!!

Kann mir jemand helfen???

Danke     Basti


----------



## michi220573 (14. April 2009)

KTMBasti schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn ich den Pionierweg aber RUNTERFAHREN möchte,dann darf ich vorher nicht über die Holzbrücke,sondern muß auf der rechten Seite der Ecker bleiben ??????
> 
> ...



Richtig. Kannst die Brücke zwar mitnehmen, z.B. um auf dem kurzen Weg zur Brücke das Trialen zu üben, musst aber wieder zurück zum Abzweig und dort weiter bergab. Nach kurzer Zeit biegt der Trail so halblinks ab. Ist meiner Meinung nach viel spaßiger als das Stück links der Ecker und auch vollständig Singletrail ohne Forststraße. Aber immer schön vorsichtig und vorausschauend fahren, da der Trail meist sehr schmal und verwinkelt ist und man oft geduckt unter hängenden Ästen hindurch fahren muss.


----------



## BikeTiefling (14. April 2009)

michi220573 schrieb:


> Ist meiner Meinung nach viel spaßiger als das Stück links der Ecker und auch vollständig Singletrail ohne Forststraße. Aber immer schön vorsichtig und vorausschauend fahren, da der Trail meist sehr schmal und verwinkelt ist und man oft geduckt unter hängenden Ästen hindurch fahren muss.



 Am besten während der Schneeschmelze fahren.
Tut das Not dass das so nass ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schotti65 (16. April 2010)

Nach langer Zeit eine kleine Ergänzung zum eigentlichen Thema.

*Achtermann, die obersten 10-20hm vom Gipfel bis zur Schutzhütte.*
Beginnt mit ca. 15-20m steile bis sehr steile Natursteintreppe.
Kein langer Weg, aber eine sehr schöne Stelle zum Üben.
Wurde heute von Kollege Timtim und mir besucht und schließlich durchfahren.

Nebenbei die aktuelle Schneesituation: Viel Schnee, touren macht im Raum Braunlage / Torfhaus keinen Sinn. Wir haben z.B. zum Achterman hoch fast komplett geschoben/getragen und runter ca. 50% gefahren.

(ED: Schreibfehler)


----------



## RaD (17. April 2010)

*Achtermann* heißt der Huckel ... oder Achtermannshöhe um ganz korrekt zu sein.


----------



## mhedder (26. April 2010)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Nach langer Zeit eine kleine Ergänzung zum eigentlichen Thema.
> 
> *Achtermann, die obersten 10-20hm vom Gipfel bis zur Schutzhütte.*
> Beginnt mit ca. 15-20m steile bis sehr steile Natursteintreppe.
> ...



War letztes WE zufällig auch am Achtermann unterwegs und hab mir die Treppe mal genauer angeschaut. 
Mein absoluter Respekt an euch Zwei. 

War eher zum lockeren touren unterwegs und hatte keine Schoner/FF dabei. Habe den unteren Teil der Treppe gefahren und bin mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher, dass sich selbst mit kompletter Montour da nicht mehr gefahren wäre. 

@schotti65: Mit was für Bikes seid Ihr denn da runter?

Gruß Marc


----------



## el Lingo (27. April 2010)

Wo braucht man im Harz (außer Bikepark) nen Fullface Helm?


----------



## michi220573 (27. April 2010)

Immer dann, wenn man sich mit Fullface sicherer fühlt. Oder man keinen anderen Helm hat.


----------



## mhedder (27. April 2010)

michi220573 schrieb:


> Immer dann, wenn man sich mit Fullface sicherer fühlt. Oder man keinen anderen Helm hat.



Exakt. Ich nutze Ihn an Stellen an denen selbst bei gering gefahrenen Geschwindigkeiten das Sturzrisiko meiner Meinung nach höher als "normal" ist... Sollte wohl jeder so machen wie er es für richtig hällt. 

Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (29. April 2010)

Ok, wenn man keinen anderen hat, ist das klar. Wobei ich eigentlich davon ausgehe, dass zuerst ein leichterer Helm vorhanden ist und dann irgendwann der Fullface dazu kommt. Ich sehe den Helm aber nur dann als notwendig, wenn man mit deutlich größerer Geschwindigkeit unterwegs ist, denn da ist das Risiko des unglücklichen Stürzen deutlich höher. Bei geringen Geschwindigkeiten hat fast immer noch die Möglichkeit, sich so zu drehen, dass man nicht mit dem Kopf einschlägt.
Aber vom Grundsatz her richtig: Jeder so, wie er es mag!


----------



## tresor23 (29. April 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Wo braucht man im Harz (außer Bikepark) nen Fullface Helm?


 
Das kann ich dir zeigen wenn du magst. Schaue mir am WE mal paar strecken an ob die schon vom windbruch geräumt sind dann können wir ja mal los....  so ohne Seilbahn 

Gruß Marc


----------



## el Lingo (30. April 2010)

Ich bin morgen für eine kleine Tour im Harz...


----------



## fuschnick (30. April 2010)

hier, ich will auch mit wenn es nicht schon morgen ist


----------



## tresor23 (30. April 2010)

Ähm Morgen früh um ca. 7 Uhr fahre ich auf#m Wurmi um mal die Parkstrecken zu inspizieren und danach habe ich Familie   Am Sonntag will ich raus bin mit der zeit eigentlich recht offen und ne strecken Planung habe ich auch noch nicht. da ich nicht weiß wie viel schnee (und Windbruch) noch auf den trails liegt aber das kläre ich dann später mit nem blick durch den Feldstecher ...... Wer will kann gerne mit kommen....


----------



## BikeTiefling (1. Mai 2010)

Sonntag würde ich auch gern los aber lass uns die Diskussion in die IG Brockenfeuer verlegen.


----------



## el Lingo (3. Mai 2010)

Ich bin Samstag wie geplant den Eckerlochstieg runter, die Bedingungen sind super, so trocken habe ich ihn lange nicht mehr erlebt. Gerade das obere Stück ist wieder fantastisch. Wenn man nicht über die Treppe und dann die Brücke nach links rüber geht sondern weiter rechts fährt, wird es super spannend und auch hier alles trocken.
Im Anschluss bin ich noch rüber zum Oderteich, hier ist es deutlich kälter gewesen, daher auch noch vereinzelte Schneestücke neben den Wegen.


----------



## schotti65 (4. Mai 2010)

mhedder schrieb:


> @schotti65: Mit was für Bikes seid Ihr denn ... am Achtermann ... runter?



2 x >16kg mit jeweils Totem Solo Air.
Wobei ich glaub, die eine Stelle ist Federweg relativ wurscht, man rollt ja da im Schrittempo runter, es geht eher um die Geometrie von wegen Überschlagsgefühl.

Jedenfalls, schön, das Eckerloch schneefrei ist, das würd ich auch gern mal wieder probieren.


----------



## Ebbe (4. Mai 2010)

Ach Leute, ich fände es wirklich besser, hier im öffentlichen Forum nicht zu posten, wer wann welchen gesperrten Weg (wie den Eckerlochstieg) gefahren ist oder fahren will.

Die Nationalparkverwaltung liest zwar vermutlich nicht mit. Auch sind Eckerlochstieg und Konsorten meines Wissens nach nur aus Gründen der Konfliktvermeidung mit Wanderen und nicht aus Naturschutzgründen gesperrt. Dennoch, zurzeit wird z.B. der neue Wegeplan für den Nationalpark aufgestellt. Falls irgendjemand "Munition" gegen Mountainbiker sucht, braucht er nur ein paar Postings auszudrucken und sagen: "Seht her, ein paar Beispiele, wie wenig sich die Mountainbiker an die Regeln halten, da muss man noch restriktiver vorgehen!"

Ich will das nicht! 

Zum Vergleich, man würde in irgendeinem bekannten "Eisenbahnfahrer"-Forum doch auch nicht posten, wann man wo schwarzgefahren ist oder schwarzfahren will. Ok, der Vergleich hinkt etwas...


----------



## mhedder (11. Mai 2010)

schotti65 schrieb:


> 2 x >16kg mit jeweils Totem Solo Air.
> Wobei ich glaub, die eine Stelle ist Federweg relativ wurscht, man rollt ja da im Schrittempo runter, es geht eher um die Geometrie von wegen Überschlagsgefühl.



Stimme ich Dir absolut zu. Der flache Steuerrohrwinkel ist da wesentlich ausschlaggebender...
Würde sogar sagen, dass viel Federweg eher hinderlich ist, da man das Rad beim Korrigieren des Kurses immer so stark aus dem SAG heben muss.

Naja, ein Stück weit auch Geschmacksache... 


Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

